# طلب الأسس التصميمة لتصميم قاعة مؤتمرات ومسارح



## khoookha (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجوا من لديه معلومات عن الأسس التصميمية لقاعات المؤتمرات والمسارح أو المعارض أ ن يدلني اليها 
وأيضا التغطيات الإنشائية المختلفة التي تكون في تلك القاعات ذات البحور الكبيرة والمميزة أيضا 

أرجوا سرعة الرد والمساعده جزاكم الله خيرا حيث أنه مشروع التخرج ولابد من التفكير به جيدا حتى يأخذ حقه وأسألكم الدعااااااااااااء :80: 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## khoookha (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم أرجوا الرد لو سمحتوووووااااا
أتمنى لو يستطيع أحد المساعده العاجلة جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## brightarch (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه بعض الروابط للاسس التصميمية للمسارح والقاعات ودور السينما ,اتمنى تفيدك.
http://arch4all.net/vb/showthread.php?t=659&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%DE%E4%ED%C7%CA+%E6%C3%CB%D1%E5%C7+%C7%E1%E3%D1%E6%E4%C9+%C7%E1%CA%D5%E3%ED%E3%ED%C9+%E1%E1%DE%C7%DA%C7%CA+%C7%E1%D3%E3%DA%ED%C9

http://arch4all.net/vb/showthread.php?t=2073&highlight=%D5%C7%E1%C7%CA+%D3%ED%E4%E3%C7

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14887


----------



## م . أبو بكر (12 أبريل 2006)

إذا كنت بحاجة لمعلومات إنشائية .. فنحن جاهزون .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## khoookha (13 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا وبالفعل أنا بحاجة لمعلومات انشائية عن كيفية تغطية القاعات وأساليب وأشكال انشائية مختلفة وأيضا ان وجد مشاريع مشابهة فلكم الأجر والثواب من الله 

جزاكم الله خيرا على تعاونكم


----------



## khoookha (13 أبريل 2006)

ولكن عفوا أنا أخطأت في ايضاح المطلوب نوعا ما فأنا أريد تحديدا قاعات المؤتمرات لأنها تختلف تصميميا عن المسارح والسينما 
أتمنى أن لا أكون أزعجتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch.kholod (14 أبريل 2006)

الف الف شكر على الموضوع والمشاركة المفيدة


----------



## khoookha (14 أبريل 2006)

أتمنى أن أجد المساعده من المهندس الذي عرض نقل تغطيات انشائية ومعلومات عنها أو عن قاعات المؤتمرات تحديدا منه أو ممن يستطيع المساعدة 


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سويلم (1 يوليو 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الافادة


----------



## احمد سويلم (2 يوليو 2006)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر
نرجو منكم بحث فى مركز المؤتمرات مشروع تخرج
ارجوكم


----------



## بيدو (7 فبراير 2007)

انا مشروعي مركز مؤتمرات وخلصت البحث وحاليا اعمل على التصميم


----------



## امبراطور زماني (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ياليت احد يشرح لنا اكثر قاعات المؤتمرات


----------



## معماري من طين (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107002.html
و شكرا


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومات رائعة ومفيدة جدا الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع*​


----------



## امبراطور زماني (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

المباني الفنية: 
3-3-1: المسرح:
•	أنواع المسارح:
1-	المسرح الإغريقي: أنشأ على أرض مائلة طبيعيا، ويعتبر جيد في الصوتيات والرؤية، كذلك بجانب بساطته في التنفيذ.
2-	المسرح الروماني: أنشأ على أرض مسطحة تقريبا بشكل نصف دائرة على أساس مبنى قائم بنفسه له حوائطه الخارجية المميزة، وينقص هذا المسرح البساطة بالمقارنة بالمسرح الإغريقي.
3-	المسرح المفتوح: ويتميز هذا المسرح بانفتاح خشبته على الجمهور دون جود أية حوائط أو حواجز بينهما، ومن مساوئ هذا النوع أن المتفرجين يجلسون بمواجهة بعض، ويشاهد الممثلين بخلفية من المتفرجين وبذلك يفسدوا العمل الدرامي المطلوب، وتستعمل هذه المسارح في الأعمال الدرامية والدفيليهات.
4-	مسرح الألعاب الرياضية: وقد يسمى المسرح الدائري، ويعتبر أكثر الأشكال المفتوحة للمسرح.
5-	المسرح المتغير: وقد يطلق عليه مسرح متعدد التشكيل، ويوصف هذا النوع من المسارح بأنه يجمع تشكيل جميع أساسيات المسارح المختلفة في مكان واحد. ويعتبر أكثر المسارح ديناميكية في التشكيل. يسمح تصميم هذا النوع بإنشاء خشبة مسرح متحركة لها طابع متغير يدار ميكانيكيا أو يدويا.
6-	المسرح متعدد الأغراض: يعتبر ببساطة فراغ يستعمل لأغراض متعددة منها الغرض المسرحي، أو صالة محاضرات، أو صالة للألعاب الرياضية.
•	المعايير التصميمية للمسارح:
-	يتوقف تصميم المسارح على السعة المطلوبة للجمهور، ونوعية العروض، وبالتالي حجم خشبة المسرح، والعلاقة المطلوبة بين الممثل والمتفرج.
-	كراسي المسرح: يجب أن تكون المسافة بين خلف الكرسي لخلف الكرسي من 86 سم إلى 144 سم، حيث تكون المسافة الأخيرة مناسبة للمتفرج بحيث لا يقف لتمرير متفرج آخر في نفس صف مقاعد المسرح.
-	ممرات صالة المسرح: يكون أكبر عدد ممكن من الكراسي في الصف الواحد 14 كرسي، لغرض رؤية خشبة المسرح بطريقة وضع الممرات الإشعاعية حيث تفضل هذه الطريقة، كما ويفضل الممر الإشعاعي المستقيم عن الممر الإشعاعي المقوس، والممرات العمودية على خشبة المسرح غير مفضلة لأن المتفرجين الذين يمرون في الممرات يقطعون مجال الرؤية للمتفرج الذي يجلس على مقعده في صالة المسرح. 
ويجب أن يكون عرض الممرات عند مستوى المسرح > 2م وفي المستويات الأخرى يكون العرض 1.5م،أما إذا كانت مساحة المسرح أكثر من 350م2 فإنه يجب زيادة عرض الممرات بمقدار15 سم لكل50م2.
-	خطوط الرؤية: تكون أكبر زاوية أفقية في خطوط الرؤية بمقدار60ْ وإلا يحدث تشويه في الصورة، كما وتعتبر زاوية33ْ أكبر زاوية رأسية مساعدة على قدرة تمييز الممثل على خشبة المسرح.
-	الحجم الصافي للمسرح: صالة المسرح تحتاج إلى حجم من 4.2م3 إلى 5.6م3 لكل مقعد، ولا يدخل في ذلك خشبة المسرح.
-	عرض وارتفاع فتحة المسرح: يكون عرض الفتحة من9-12م للدراما، ومن12-15م للموسيقى. أما ارتفاعها فيكون من4.5-6م للدراما، ومن6-9م للموسيقى.
-	يجب ألا تزيد المسافة تحت البلكون عن ضعف ارتفاع أرضية البلكون عن أرضية المسرح.
-	عند تصميم المسارح يجب الانتباه إلى تغطية الأرضية بالسجاد، حيث يعتبر من أفضل المواد الماصة للصوت، كذلك يؤدي إلى التخلص من ضجيج الحضور عند حركتهم داخل المسرح.
-	السقف: يجب أن يقع السقف في المحور الطولي للمسرح، وفوق خط مستقيم يتجه من نقطة واقعة على ارتفاع 3م فوق أرضية أعلى مكان في الصالة، إلى نقطة على جدار المسرح بعدها عن الأرضية > عرض فتحة خشبة المسرح.
-	الأدراج: توضع في كل جانب من جوانب المسرح، ويكون عرضها > 1.5م، أما في المسارح التي لا يتجاوز الحضور فيها عن 800 شخص وبمساحة لا تتجاوز250م2 فيمكن أن ينخفض عرض الممرات إلى > 1.1م، ويخصص 1م عرض لكل 100 شخص.
-	الأبواب: يكون عرض الأبواب بمقدار 1م لكل 100م2 من مساحة المسرح بحد أدنى، وعند مستوى المسرح يوضع بابان > 1.25م عرض، ولكن < 1.5م.
-	يجب أن يخرج الجمهور من المسرح إلى صالة تفريغ تكون مساحتها ملائمة لعدد الحضور لاستيعابهم.
-	كما ولا يجب فتح الأبواب الخارجية للمسرح مباشرة على قاعة المسرح حتى لا يدخل الضوء مباشرة من الخارج ويحدث الإبهار للعين، وعلى ذلك فيجب وجود منطقة أو ممرات انتقالية بين داخل وخارج المسرح.
-	الجدران: تكون جدران المسرح مصمتة تماما، ومحشوة بمواد عازلة للصوت ومكسوة بمواد مشتتة أو ماصة للصوت حتى لا ينعكس الصوت ويشكل مصدر جديد ويحدث صدى وتشويش للصوت المصدر. 
-	تهوية المسرح: يتطلب قانون المباني تهوية صالة المسرح بمقدار هواء متدفق 0.85م3 / دقيقة / شخص، مع الاحتفاظ بقدر 50% منه هواء خارجي جديد، وفي عملية التهوية داخل المسرح يكون مدخل الهواء من السقف والحوائط الجانبية وتحت البلكون، أما مخرج الهواء فيكون من تحت مقاعد المتفرجين، ويستعمل فلتر فحمي أو المحلل الكهربائي عادة لإزالة الروائح والدخان في المسرح.
-	الخدمة المسرحية خلف خشبة المسرح: 
-	أقل مساحات للخدمة المسرحية خلف المسرح:
صالة التوزيع: 4.5م2، كشك الحارس: 2.7م2، حجرة أزياء المسرح: 1.5م2/شخص، حجرة الماكياج: 9م2، الحمامات: دورة واحدة لكل 6 أشخاص ودش واحد لكل ممثل له حجرة خاصة، ودش واحد لكل 6 ممثلين ليس لهم حجرات خاصة، حجرة النباتات الخضراء: 27م2، الممر: أقل عرض 1.5م كما يستعمل منحدر بدلا من السلالم في حالة فرق المستوى، مكان الانتظار على خشبة المسرح: 4.5م2، حجرة تغيير الملابس: 9م2، دكان المنوعات: 13.5م2، الإدارة: 9م2
-	فراغ مناظر المشاهد الخلفية: باب التحميل أقل عرض له 2.4م وأقل ارتفاع 3.6م ، فراغ استلام المناظر أقل مساحة له 18م2 والارتفاع 6م ، مكان تصليح المناظر أقل مساحة له 9م2.

-	الفراغات الممهدة لدخول المسرح: 
1-	صالة مدخل المسرح: تتطلب مساحة قدرها 0.929م2 لكل مقعد ، وكذلك مخرج واحد لها لأقل متطلب مسموح به في قانون المباني ، كما يتطلب قانون المباني الأمريكي أبواب الصالة أن تكون مطلة على الشارع مباشرة على أساس أن يكون أقل عرض للباب 1.5م لكل 300 شخص.
2-	الردهة: وهي المساحة التي تستعمل لتوزيع جمهور المسرح، وتعتبر المدخل والموزع لغرفة حفظ الملابس وصالة الجلوس في المسرح، وتتطلب أقل مساحة 0.13م2 لكل مقعد في المسرح.
3-	مكتب بيع التذاكر: يجب فصل المكتب عن حركة المرور الرئيسية للجمهور، ويتطلب شباك لكل 1250 مقعد في المسرح.
4-	صالة الجلوس: يلحق بها مكان للمشروبات ويفضل أن تكون الدورات والتليفونات قريبة من مدخلها، وتتطلب مساحة بمقدار 0.75م2 لكل مقعد للمسرح.
5-	الحمامات: يلحق بحجرات الجلوس حجرة للمدخنين وحجرة للماكياج للسيدات من الجمهور ، وتكون الحمامات للرجال بعدد 5 مباول على الأقل و3أحواض و 2مرحاض لكل 1000مقعد ، والحمامات للسيدات ، بعدد 5 مرحاض على الأقل و5أحواض لكل 1000مقعد.
6-	السلالم: يجب أن تكون درجات السلالم بأقصى ارتفاع للقائمة 18.5سم وأقل عرض للنائمة 26.5سم. 

2: السينما:
تحظى دور السينما باهتمام خاص في تصميمها فهي ليست كأي مبنى عادي صمم ليلبي حاجة وظيفية معينة، بل هي مباني أنشئت للتعامل مع أسمى درجات الإحساس في شعور الإنسان، فمن خلالها يقدم الفكر الراقي والفن الرفيع، مثلها مثل المسارح والمتاحف ودور الأوبرا وغيرها من المباني الفنية.
وبشكل عام يجب تحقيق نقطتين هامتين عند تصميم دور السينما:
1-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للزائر من حيث سهولة الوصول للمبنى وتوفير أماكن الانتظار.
2-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للمشاهد من حيث الرؤيا المناسبة للشاشة والصوت الواضح. 
•	مكونات دور السينما ومعاييرها التصميمية:
1-	المدخل: يجب أن تكون المداخل واضحة وظاهرة وأن تجذب الفرد، فهي عبارة عن منطقة انتقالية بين ما هو خارج المبنى وما هو داخله، ومن المطلوب أن يعطب المدخل الإحساس بالروعة والجمال، كما ويمكن أن يكون هناك أكثر نم مدخل ومخرج لمنع الازدحام في حالة انتهاء الفيلم والخروج من الصالة، ويفضل أن تفتح المخارج الرئيسية نحو الخارج وعلى الطريق العام، وأن تكون مرئية من كافة الجمهور والزائرين. ويوضع في أي زاوية نم زوايا المدخل مكان لبيع التذاكر الذي يجب أن يكون واضح للجميع، ويمكن كذلك وضعه في مكان مركزي. كما ويجب أن يكون هناك أكثر من مخرج للطوارئ.
2-	صالة المدخل: وهي ساحة واسعة يتم فيها تجمع الزائرين استعدادا للدخول لمشاهدة الفيلم، ويجب ألا تحتوي هذه الصالة على مقاعد أو طاولات حتى لا تعيق حركة الزائرين وتجمعهم. ويجب أن تعطي صالة المدخل مساحة 0.45م2 لكل شخص، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن 6/1 الجماهير تجتمع في هذه الصالة.
3-	الصالة (مكان العرض): وهو المكان الذي يتم فيه عرض الفيلم ومشاهدته، حيث تحتوي الصالة على مقاعد الجلوس والشاشة والبلكون التي يتم الوصول إليها عن طريق درج، وتختلف حجم الصالة على حسب عدد الأمكنة.
ومن المعايير العامة لتصميم الصالة:
-	أن يكون شكل المسقط محكوما بمجال الرؤيا والتي تكون أوسع من المسرح وعادة ما يكون على شكل مروحة أو مستطيل أو مربع، ولكن الوضع الأمثل للشكل هو تقليل المسافة بين مصدر الصوت والمقاعد الخلفية عن طريق اختيار الشكل المربع للمسقط وتفضيله على النسب المستطيلة بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع خطوط النظر.
-	الترتيب الاقتصادي للمقاعد والممرات البينية إضافة إلى استعمال الشرفات يقلل المسافة إلى المقاعد الأخيرة، ولكن يجب تجنب الظلال الصوتية التي قد تتكون أسفل الشرفات.
-	عمل البلكون يهدف إلى تقليل المسافة بين شاشة العرض وأبعد مقعد، وذلك هو ما يفضله غالبية المشاهدين، وفي صالات السينما لا يسمح إلا ببلكون واحد فقط، ولكن يستثنى من ذلك المسارح النظامية التي يتم تحويلها إلى سينما، ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون > 2.3م وعمق البلكون > 10 صفوف من الممر، ويستتبع من ذلك أن تكون المداخل والأدراج واضحة كليا من أجل ك 10 صفوف.
-	انحدار أرضية صالة السينما حيث يفضل عمل أماكن الجلوس بشكل مائل قدر الإمكان وفقا لحالة كل قاعة، كما ويكون هذا الانحدار أقل منه في حالة المسارح لتوفير خطوط رؤية واضحة لكل فرد من الجمهور.
-	يجب رفع صفوف المقاعد بحيث يصبح الضلع السفلي للشاشة مرئي من كل مكان، وهناك بعض الجهود الجديدة التي قادت إلى استعمال الأفلام بثلاثة أبعاد، حيث أن الصورة المجسمة تحول إعادة تكوين الرؤية بعينين بدون نظارة ومستقطبة بحيث يسقط على الشاشة وبآن واحد صورتين لنفس العنصر مأخوذتين من نقاط نظر مختلفة، حيث أن المشاهد لا يرى إلا واحدة منهما بكل عين.
-	مقاسات الشاشة يجب أن تناسب مقاسات الصالة، وتكون الشاشة لها ثقوب حتى تسمح لتوصيل الصوت من المكبرات الموجودة خلفها والتي تكون في منتصفها تقريبا، وعمق الفراغ الموجود خلف الشاشة يساوي 5 أقدام ليسمع المكبر، كما ويجب عمل أسطح الفراغ من مواد ماصة للصوت. وتصنع الشاشة من مادة بلاستيكية وتكون مدهونة حتى تزيد من انعكاسات الصوت ويكون شكلها عدسي مزدوج التحديب، ويجب مراعاة الرؤية الجيدة للشاشة من أي نقطة وتقليل التقاطعات في الرؤية وذلك عن طريق موقع الشاشة والانحدار في الصالة وتوزيع المقاعد.
-	يجب ألا يكون الصف الأول من المقاعد قريبا جدا من الشاشة بحيث يجب أن تكون الزاوية بالوضع الأفقي من قمة الصورة المسقطة إلى عين المشاهد في أول صف لا تتجاوز 33ْ.
-	يجب أن يكون عرض الصف الأول مساويا لعرض الشاشة، وعرض آخر صف من المقاعد يساوي 1.3 من عرض الشاشة، وأقصى مسافة بين الشاشة وآخر صف تساوي ضعف عرض الشاشة.
-	يفضل أن تكون مسافة الممرات الموجودة بين الكراسي لا تقل عن 34 إنش، وتصل أحيانا إلى 40-42 إنش.
-	لتقليل الترديد يجب أن تكون الحوائط الجانبية من مادة مشتتة للصوت وبها مساحات ماصة للصوت، وكذلك يجب عمل الحائط الخلفي من مادة ماصة ومشتتة، وكذلك السقف. ويفضل عمل الأرضيات من الموزاييك نظرا للكثافة العالية وقلة الفراغات ومعالجة المادة للصوت.
-	بالرغم من أنه يمكن رفع الصوت إلى أي مستوى ليصل إلى المقاعد الأمامية لذلك يجب تصميم العواكس أو السقف ككل لعمل تقوية متتابعة بالشكل المطلوب.
-	تحتوي الصالة على الأقل على نافذتين أو بابين يفتحان على الوسط الخارجي لتأمين التهوية العادي، أما من الضروري وجود تهوية اصطناعية، كما ويجب عند تصميم الأبواب التي تفتح على الصالة أن تكون تفتح على الخارج بحيث يكون العرض الكلي لها >2م، وممكن أن يقل العرض المسموح به إلى 1.5م إذا كان القسم الثابت قابل للانفتاح نحو الداخل بسهولة، وفي حال وجود جهاز أوتوماتيكي تبقى الأبواب مفتوحة ولا يجب أن يكون أمامها أي عتبة لأنها تفتح إلى الخارج.
4-	غرف الإسقاط: يجب أن تحوي كل صالة سينما على غرفة الإسقاط ومن الواجب أخذه في الاعتبار عن تصميم هذه الغرفة ما يلي:
-	لا يوجد اتصال بين الغرفة والصالة إلا الفتحات اللازمة للإسقاط والمراقبة.
-	أن تكون الأرضية والجدران من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق، وكذلك الأبواب، وتفتح نحو الخارج وتنغلق من تلقاء نفسها.
-	أن تتم إنارة هذه الغرفة طبيعيا أو بواسطة منور.
-	يجب أن يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر أو بواسطة درج خاص بحيث يكون عرض الدرج>65سم ويجهز بدرابزين على كاملة ويكون الميل 1/1.
-	أبعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة >2م، الارتفاع >2.8م، ومساحة الغرفة في حالة وجود جهاز واحد تساوي 6م2 وما فوق.
-	تحتوي الغرفة على جهاز الإسقاط، وبجوارها تكون غرفة المراقبة التي تكون مفصولة عن غرفة الإسقاط بوجود باب، وتحتوي هذه الغرفة على خزانة الأفلام وجهاز تهوية وبجوارها غرفة التحكم.
5-	عناصر الاتصال الرأسي: يجب أن يسمح موقعها بتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي إعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهو بين الدرج والصالة، ويحب أن تكون مرئية لجميع الزائرين، وتبنى من مواد غبر قابلة للذوبان بتأثير الحرارة وخاصة أدراج التفريغ، ويعمل الدرابزين من الخشب المقاوم للحريق، ويتراوح عرضها ما بين 1.25-2.5م. أما بالنسبة للأدراج الحلزونية فلا يسمح بها إلا نادرا ومن أجل استعمالات ثانوية فقط، ويكون ارتفاع الدرجة<16سم وعرضها >30سم، ويؤخذ عرض الدرجة في الأدراج الحلزونية الشكل >23سم في المكان الضيق.
6-	النوافذ: تتألف من قسم متحرك أو أكثر، وتنفتح بسهولة بواسطة مقبض، ويكون عرض المصراع >35سم، والارتفاع يساوي 1.25سم، وتحاط النوافذ على الساحة الداخلية بإطار معدني وتجهز بزجاج مسلح، ويمكن تثبيت الشبابيك في الصالة التي تحتوي على صندوق المحاسبة.
7-	تجهيزات الإضاءة: تشمل على إضاءة رئيسية، وأخرى كافية لأعمال التنظيف والصيانة، وإنارة خاصة للنجاة مرئية كليا وتكفي وحدها لإنارة المخارج والمداخل وفي حالة تعطل الإنارة الرئيسية، وعند استخدام التيار العالي لابد من تأمين محولات بمساحة من 15-40م2، ولا توضع تحت الصالة أو غرفة الإسقاط.


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

المباني الفنية: 
3-3-1: المسرح:
•	أنواع المسارح:
1-	المسرح الإغريقي: أنشأ على أرض مائلة طبيعيا، ويعتبر جيد في الصوتيات والرؤية، كذلك بجانب بساطته في التنفيذ.
2-	المسرح الروماني: أنشأ على أرض مسطحة تقريبا بشكل نصف دائرة على أساس مبنى قائم بنفسه له حوائطه الخارجية المميزة، وينقص هذا المسرح البساطة بالمقارنة بالمسرح الإغريقي.
3-	المسرح المفتوح: ويتميز هذا المسرح بانفتاح خشبته على الجمهور دون جود أية حوائط أو حواجز بينهما، ومن مساوئ هذا النوع أن المتفرجين يجلسون بمواجهة بعض، ويشاهد الممثلين بخلفية من المتفرجين وبذلك يفسدوا العمل الدرامي المطلوب، وتستعمل هذه المسارح في الأعمال الدرامية والدفيليهات.
4-	مسرح الألعاب الرياضية: وقد يسمى المسرح الدائري، ويعتبر أكثر الأشكال المفتوحة للمسرح.
5-	المسرح المتغير: وقد يطلق عليه مسرح متعدد التشكيل، ويوصف هذا النوع من المسارح بأنه يجمع تشكيل جميع أساسيات المسارح المختلفة في مكان واحد. ويعتبر أكثر المسارح ديناميكية في التشكيل. يسمح تصميم هذا النوع بإنشاء خشبة مسرح متحركة لها طابع متغير يدار ميكانيكيا أو يدويا.
6-	المسرح متعدد الأغراض: يعتبر ببساطة فراغ يستعمل لأغراض متعددة منها الغرض المسرحي، أو صالة محاضرات، أو صالة للألعاب الرياضية.
•	المعايير التصميمية للمسارح:
-	يتوقف تصميم المسارح على السعة المطلوبة للجمهور، ونوعية العروض، وبالتالي حجم خشبة المسرح، والعلاقة المطلوبة بين الممثل والمتفرج.
-	كراسي المسرح: يجب أن تكون المسافة بين خلف الكرسي لخلف الكرسي من 86 سم إلى 144 سم، حيث تكون المسافة الأخيرة مناسبة للمتفرج بحيث لا يقف لتمرير متفرج آخر في نفس صف مقاعد المسرح.
-	ممرات صالة المسرح: يكون أكبر عدد ممكن من الكراسي في الصف الواحد 14 كرسي، لغرض رؤية خشبة المسرح بطريقة وضع الممرات الإشعاعية حيث تفضل هذه الطريقة، كما ويفضل الممر الإشعاعي المستقيم عن الممر الإشعاعي المقوس، والممرات العمودية على خشبة المسرح غير مفضلة لأن المتفرجين الذين يمرون في الممرات يقطعون مجال الرؤية للمتفرج الذي يجلس على مقعده في صالة المسرح. 
ويجب أن يكون عرض الممرات عند مستوى المسرح > 2م وفي المستويات الأخرى يكون العرض 1.5م،أما إذا كانت مساحة المسرح أكثر من 350م2 فإنه يجب زيادة عرض الممرات بمقدار15 سم لكل50م2.
-	خطوط الرؤية: تكون أكبر زاوية أفقية في خطوط الرؤية بمقدار60ْ وإلا يحدث تشويه في الصورة، كما وتعتبر زاوية33ْ أكبر زاوية رأسية مساعدة على قدرة تمييز الممثل على خشبة المسرح.
-	الحجم الصافي للمسرح: صالة المسرح تحتاج إلى حجم من 4.2م3 إلى 5.6م3 لكل مقعد، ولا يدخل في ذلك خشبة المسرح.
-	عرض وارتفاع فتحة المسرح: يكون عرض الفتحة من9-12م للدراما، ومن12-15م للموسيقى. أما ارتفاعها فيكون من4.5-6م للدراما، ومن6-9م للموسيقى.
-	يجب ألا تزيد المسافة تحت البلكون عن ضعف ارتفاع أرضية البلكون عن أرضية المسرح.
-	عند تصميم المسارح يجب الانتباه إلى تغطية الأرضية بالسجاد، حيث يعتبر من أفضل المواد الماصة للصوت، كذلك يؤدي إلى التخلص من ضجيج الحضور عند حركتهم داخل المسرح.
-	السقف: يجب أن يقع السقف في المحور الطولي للمسرح، وفوق خط مستقيم يتجه من نقطة واقعة على ارتفاع 3م فوق أرضية أعلى مكان في الصالة، إلى نقطة على جدار المسرح بعدها عن الأرضية > عرض فتحة خشبة المسرح.
-	الأدراج: توضع في كل جانب من جوانب المسرح، ويكون عرضها > 1.5م، أما في المسارح التي لا يتجاوز الحضور فيها عن 800 شخص وبمساحة لا تتجاوز250م2 فيمكن أن ينخفض عرض الممرات إلى > 1.1م، ويخصص 1م عرض لكل 100 شخص.
-	الأبواب: يكون عرض الأبواب بمقدار 1م لكل 100م2 من مساحة المسرح بحد أدنى، وعند مستوى المسرح يوضع بابان > 1.25م عرض، ولكن < 1.5م.
-	يجب أن يخرج الجمهور من المسرح إلى صالة تفريغ تكون مساحتها ملائمة لعدد الحضور لاستيعابهم.
-	كما ولا يجب فتح الأبواب الخارجية للمسرح مباشرة على قاعة المسرح حتى لا يدخل الضوء مباشرة من الخارج ويحدث الإبهار للعين، وعلى ذلك فيجب وجود منطقة أو ممرات انتقالية بين داخل وخارج المسرح.
-	الجدران: تكون جدران المسرح مصمتة تماما، ومحشوة بمواد عازلة للصوت ومكسوة بمواد مشتتة أو ماصة للصوت حتى لا ينعكس الصوت ويشكل مصدر جديد ويحدث صدى وتشويش للصوت المصدر. 
-	تهوية المسرح: يتطلب قانون المباني تهوية صالة المسرح بمقدار هواء متدفق 0.85م3 / دقيقة / شخص، مع الاحتفاظ بقدر 50% منه هواء خارجي جديد، وفي عملية التهوية داخل المسرح يكون مدخل الهواء من السقف والحوائط الجانبية وتحت البلكون، أما مخرج الهواء فيكون من تحت مقاعد المتفرجين، ويستعمل فلتر فحمي أو المحلل الكهربائي عادة لإزالة الروائح والدخان في المسرح.
-	الخدمة المسرحية خلف خشبة المسرح: 
-	أقل مساحات للخدمة المسرحية خلف المسرح:
صالة التوزيع: 4.5م2، كشك الحارس: 2.7م2، حجرة أزياء المسرح: 1.5م2/شخص، حجرة الماكياج: 9م2، الحمامات: دورة واحدة لكل 6 أشخاص ودش واحد لكل ممثل له حجرة خاصة، ودش واحد لكل 6 ممثلين ليس لهم حجرات خاصة، حجرة النباتات الخضراء: 27م2، الممر: أقل عرض 1.5م كما يستعمل منحدر بدلا من السلالم في حالة فرق المستوى، مكان الانتظار على خشبة المسرح: 4.5م2، حجرة تغيير الملابس: 9م2، دكان المنوعات: 13.5م2، الإدارة: 9م2
-	فراغ مناظر المشاهد الخلفية: باب التحميل أقل عرض له 2.4م وأقل ارتفاع 3.6م ، فراغ استلام المناظر أقل مساحة له 18م2 والارتفاع 6م ، مكان تصليح المناظر أقل مساحة له 9م2.

-	الفراغات الممهدة لدخول المسرح: 
1-	صالة مدخل المسرح: تتطلب مساحة قدرها 0.929م2 لكل مقعد ، وكذلك مخرج واحد لها لأقل متطلب مسموح به في قانون المباني ، كما يتطلب قانون المباني الأمريكي أبواب الصالة أن تكون مطلة على الشارع مباشرة على أساس أن يكون أقل عرض للباب 1.5م لكل 300 شخص.
2-	الردهة: وهي المساحة التي تستعمل لتوزيع جمهور المسرح، وتعتبر المدخل والموزع لغرفة حفظ الملابس وصالة الجلوس في المسرح، وتتطلب أقل مساحة 0.13م2 لكل مقعد في المسرح.
3-	مكتب بيع التذاكر: يجب فصل المكتب عن حركة المرور الرئيسية للجمهور، ويتطلب شباك لكل 1250 مقعد في المسرح.
4-	صالة الجلوس: يلحق بها مكان للمشروبات ويفضل أن تكون الدورات والتليفونات قريبة من مدخلها، وتتطلب مساحة بمقدار 0.75م2 لكل مقعد للمسرح.
5-	الحمامات: يلحق بحجرات الجلوس حجرة للمدخنين وحجرة للماكياج للسيدات من الجمهور ، وتكون الحمامات للرجال بعدد 5 مباول على الأقل و3أحواض و 2مرحاض لكل 1000مقعد ، والحمامات للسيدات ، بعدد 5 مرحاض على الأقل و5أحواض لكل 1000مقعد.
6-	السلالم: يجب أن تكون درجات السلالم بأقصى ارتفاع للقائمة 18.5سم وأقل عرض للنائمة 26.5سم. 

2: السينما:
تحظى دور السينما باهتمام خاص في تصميمها فهي ليست كأي مبنى عادي صمم ليلبي حاجة وظيفية معينة، بل هي مباني أنشئت للتعامل مع أسمى درجات الإحساس في شعور الإنسان، فمن خلالها يقدم الفكر الراقي والفن الرفيع، مثلها مثل المسارح والمتاحف ودور الأوبرا وغيرها من المباني الفنية.
وبشكل عام يجب تحقيق نقطتين هامتين عند تصميم دور السينما:
1-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للزائر من حيث سهولة الوصول للمبنى وتوفير أماكن الانتظار.
2-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للمشاهد من حيث الرؤيا المناسبة للشاشة والصوت الواضح. 
•	مكونات دور السينما ومعاييرها التصميمية:
1-	المدخل: يجب أن تكون المداخل واضحة وظاهرة وأن تجذب الفرد، فهي عبارة عن منطقة انتقالية بين ما هو خارج المبنى وما هو داخله، ومن المطلوب أن يعطب المدخل الإحساس بالروعة والجمال، كما ويمكن أن يكون هناك أكثر نم مدخل ومخرج لمنع الازدحام في حالة انتهاء الفيلم والخروج من الصالة، ويفضل أن تفتح المخارج الرئيسية نحو الخارج وعلى الطريق العام، وأن تكون مرئية من كافة الجمهور والزائرين. ويوضع في أي زاوية نم زوايا المدخل مكان لبيع التذاكر الذي يجب أن يكون واضح للجميع، ويمكن كذلك وضعه في مكان مركزي. كما ويجب أن يكون هناك أكثر من مخرج للطوارئ.
2-	صالة المدخل: وهي ساحة واسعة يتم فيها تجمع الزائرين استعدادا للدخول لمشاهدة الفيلم، ويجب ألا تحتوي هذه الصالة على مقاعد أو طاولات حتى لا تعيق حركة الزائرين وتجمعهم. ويجب أن تعطي صالة المدخل مساحة 0.45م2 لكل شخص، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن 6/1 الجماهير تجتمع في هذه الصالة.
3-	الصالة (مكان العرض): وهو المكان الذي يتم فيه عرض الفيلم ومشاهدته، حيث تحتوي الصالة على مقاعد الجلوس والشاشة والبلكون التي يتم الوصول إليها عن طريق درج، وتختلف حجم الصالة على حسب عدد الأمكنة.
ومن المعايير العامة لتصميم الصالة:
-	أن يكون شكل المسقط محكوما بمجال الرؤيا والتي تكون أوسع من المسرح وعادة ما يكون على شكل مروحة أو مستطيل أو مربع، ولكن الوضع الأمثل للشكل هو تقليل المسافة بين مصدر الصوت والمقاعد الخلفية عن طريق اختيار الشكل المربع للمسقط وتفضيله على النسب المستطيلة بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع خطوط النظر.
-	الترتيب الاقتصادي للمقاعد والممرات البينية إضافة إلى استعمال الشرفات يقلل المسافة إلى المقاعد الأخيرة، ولكن يجب تجنب الظلال الصوتية التي قد تتكون أسفل الشرفات.
-	عمل البلكون يهدف إلى تقليل المسافة بين شاشة العرض وأبعد مقعد، وذلك هو ما يفضله غالبية المشاهدين، وفي صالات السينما لا يسمح إلا ببلكون واحد فقط، ولكن يستثنى من ذلك المسارح النظامية التي يتم تحويلها إلى سينما، ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون > 2.3م وعمق البلكون > 10 صفوف من الممر، ويستتبع من ذلك أن تكون المداخل والأدراج واضحة كليا من أجل ك 10 صفوف.
-	انحدار أرضية صالة السينما حيث يفضل عمل أماكن الجلوس بشكل مائل قدر الإمكان وفقا لحالة كل قاعة، كما ويكون هذا الانحدار أقل منه في حالة المسارح لتوفير خطوط رؤية واضحة لكل فرد من الجمهور.
-	يجب رفع صفوف المقاعد بحيث يصبح الضلع السفلي للشاشة مرئي من كل مكان، وهناك بعض الجهود الجديدة التي قادت إلى استعمال الأفلام بثلاثة أبعاد، حيث أن الصورة المجسمة تحول إعادة تكوين الرؤية بعينين بدون نظارة ومستقطبة بحيث يسقط على الشاشة وبآن واحد صورتين لنفس العنصر مأخوذتين من نقاط نظر مختلفة، حيث أن المشاهد لا يرى إلا واحدة منهما بكل عين.
-	مقاسات الشاشة يجب أن تناسب مقاسات الصالة، وتكون الشاشة لها ثقوب حتى تسمح لتوصيل الصوت من المكبرات الموجودة خلفها والتي تكون في منتصفها تقريبا، وعمق الفراغ الموجود خلف الشاشة يساوي 5 أقدام ليسمع المكبر، كما ويجب عمل أسطح الفراغ من مواد ماصة للصوت. وتصنع الشاشة من مادة بلاستيكية وتكون مدهونة حتى تزيد من انعكاسات الصوت ويكون شكلها عدسي مزدوج التحديب، ويجب مراعاة الرؤية الجيدة للشاشة من أي نقطة وتقليل التقاطعات في الرؤية وذلك عن طريق موقع الشاشة والانحدار في الصالة وتوزيع المقاعد.
-	يجب ألا يكون الصف الأول من المقاعد قريبا جدا من الشاشة بحيث يجب أن تكون الزاوية بالوضع الأفقي من قمة الصورة المسقطة إلى عين المشاهد في أول صف لا تتجاوز 33ْ.
-	يجب أن يكون عرض الصف الأول مساويا لعرض الشاشة، وعرض آخر صف من المقاعد يساوي 1.3 من عرض الشاشة، وأقصى مسافة بين الشاشة وآخر صف تساوي ضعف عرض الشاشة.
-	يفضل أن تكون مسافة الممرات الموجودة بين الكراسي لا تقل عن 34 إنش، وتصل أحيانا إلى 40-42 إنش.
-	لتقليل الترديد يجب أن تكون الحوائط الجانبية من مادة مشتتة للصوت وبها مساحات ماصة للصوت، وكذلك يجب عمل الحائط الخلفي من مادة ماصة ومشتتة، وكذلك السقف. ويفضل عمل الأرضيات من الموزاييك نظرا للكثافة العالية وقلة الفراغات ومعالجة المادة للصوت.
-	بالرغم من أنه يمكن رفع الصوت إلى أي مستوى ليصل إلى المقاعد الأمامية لذلك يجب تصميم العواكس أو السقف ككل لعمل تقوية متتابعة بالشكل المطلوب.
-	تحتوي الصالة على الأقل على نافذتين أو بابين يفتحان على الوسط الخارجي لتأمين التهوية العادي، أما من الضروري وجود تهوية اصطناعية، كما ويجب عند تصميم الأبواب التي تفتح على الصالة أن تكون تفتح على الخارج بحيث يكون العرض الكلي لها >2م، وممكن أن يقل العرض المسموح به إلى 1.5م إذا كان القسم الثابت قابل للانفتاح نحو الداخل بسهولة، وفي حال وجود جهاز أوتوماتيكي تبقى الأبواب مفتوحة ولا يجب أن يكون أمامها أي عتبة لأنها تفتح إلى الخارج.
4-	غرف الإسقاط: يجب أن تحوي كل صالة سينما على غرفة الإسقاط ومن الواجب أخذه في الاعتبار عن تصميم هذه الغرفة ما يلي:
-	لا يوجد اتصال بين الغرفة والصالة إلا الفتحات اللازمة للإسقاط والمراقبة.
-	أن تكون الأرضية والجدران من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق، وكذلك الأبواب، وتفتح نحو الخارج وتنغلق من تلقاء نفسها.
-	أن تتم إنارة هذه الغرفة طبيعيا أو بواسطة منور.
-	يجب أن يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر أو بواسطة درج خاص بحيث يكون عرض الدرج>65سم ويجهز بدرابزين على كاملة ويكون الميل 1/1.
-	أبعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة >2م، الارتفاع >2.8م، ومساحة الغرفة في حالة وجود جهاز واحد تساوي 6م2 وما فوق.
-	تحتوي الغرفة على جهاز الإسقاط، وبجوارها تكون غرفة المراقبة التي تكون مفصولة عن غرفة الإسقاط بوجود باب، وتحتوي هذه الغرفة على خزانة الأفلام وجهاز تهوية وبجوارها غرفة التحكم.
5-	عناصر الاتصال الرأسي: يجب أن يسمح موقعها بتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي إعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهو بين الدرج والصالة، ويحب أن تكون مرئية لجميع الزائرين، وتبنى من مواد غبر قابلة للذوبان بتأثير الحرارة وخاصة أدراج التفريغ، ويعمل الدرابزين من الخشب المقاوم للحريق، ويتراوح عرضها ما بين 1.25-2.5م. أما بالنسبة للأدراج الحلزونية فلا يسمح بها إلا نادرا ومن أجل استعمالات ثانوية فقط، ويكون ارتفاع الدرجة<16سم وعرضها >30سم، ويؤخذ عرض الدرجة في الأدراج الحلزونية الشكل >23سم في المكان الضيق.
6-	النوافذ: تتألف من قسم متحرك أو أكثر، وتنفتح بسهولة بواسطة مقبض، ويكون عرض المصراع >35سم، والارتفاع يساوي 1.25سم، وتحاط النوافذ على الساحة الداخلية بإطار معدني وتجهز بزجاج مسلح، ويمكن تثبيت الشبابيك في الصالة التي تحتوي على صندوق المحاسبة.
7-	تجهيزات الإضاءة: تشمل على إضاءة رئيسية، وأخرى كافية لأعمال التنظيف والصيانة، وإنارة خاصة للنجاة مرئية كليا وتكفي وحدها لإنارة المخارج والمداخل وفي حالة تعطل الإنارة الرئيسية، وعند استخدام التيار العالي لابد من تأمين محولات بمساحة من 15-40م2، ولا توضع تحت الصالة أو غرفة الإسقاط.


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الصوتيات في المسارح 
________________________________________
الصوت أحد الظواهر الطبيعية الفيزيائية التي وجدت مع الإنسان والطبيعة، ويعتبر الصوت وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال و التعبير عن الرأي. وفي تقريرنا هذا سيكون الصوت هو ما سندرسه.



مقدمة
الصوت أحد الظواهر الطبيعية الفيزيائية التي وجدت مع الإنسان والطبيعة، ويعتبر الصوت وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال و التعبير عن الرأي.
وفي تقريرنا هذا سيكون الصوت هو ما سندرسه، فالصوت عنصر أساسي يجب دراسته عند التصميم الداخلي للفراغات المعمارية أين كانت.
وخصوصا الفراغات التي يكون الصوت عامل أساسي فيها كالمسارح وقاعات المؤتمرات وقاعات الاستماع.
ومن المؤكد انه تقع على عاتق المهندس المعماري المسئولية الأولى والأهم في تصميم مثل هذه القاعات مما يستدعي الإلمام بمبادئ الدراسات الصوتية المتمثلة بصورة أساسية في سلوك الصوت في الفراغات المغلقة حيث يمكن من خلال هذه المعرفة اختيار شكل القاعة والتصميم الداخلي الأكثر ملاءمة لنوع النشاطات المطلوب تخصيص المبنى فيها.
وهذا ما يتضمنه هذا التقرير حيث سندرس سلوك الصوت في الأماكن المغلقة و الأساليب المعمارية للتحكم في مستوى الصوت بالإضافة إلى دراسة الأداء الصوتي في المسارح.
وكذلك سنعرض حالات دراسية لقاعات استماع ومؤتمرات.


تعريف الصوت:

هو أي إحساس يمكن لأذن الإنسان أن تستقبله
ANY SENATION PERCEPTIBLE TO HUMANING
أما التعريف الحديث للصوت فهو طريقة تمرير الطاقة من خلال الهواء وأي وسط مرن آخر على شكل موجات ضغطية حيث أن الطاقة تتحول باستمرار و بسرعة من شكل إلى آخر وبشكل عام من الطاقة الحركية إلى الطاقة الوضعية.



ظاهرة فيزيائية تثير حاسة السمع ويختلف معدل السمع بين الكائنات الحية. 
والموجة الصوتية هي موجة طولية وحركة الموجة تنتشر للخارج من مركز الاضطراب فإن جزيئات الهواء المفردة التي تحمل الصوت تتحرك جيئة وذهابا بنفس اتجاه حركة الموجة ومن ثم فان الموجة الصوتية عبارة عن سلسة من الضغوط والخلخلات المتناوبة في الهواء.

توليد الصوت: 

يحتاج الصوت إلى ثلاثة عناصر لحدوثه وهي: 
المصدر الصوتي 
وسط لانتقاله
المستقبل 
والمصدر هو جسم فيزيائي يهتز بفعل مصدر طاقة خارجي، أما الوسط اللازم لانتقال الصوت قد يكون وسطا غازيا (الهواء) أو وسطا صلبا (الحديد)، أما المستقبل فهو عبارة عن أذن الإنسان أو أي جهاز الكتروني يستخدم لاستقبال الصوت.

انتشار الصوت في المجال الحر:

يعتمد انتشار الصوت بشكل عام على الوسط الذي ينتقل فيه وعلى وجود عوائق في طريقه وفي حالة انتشار الصوت فإننا نتعامل مع مفهوم الصوت_ الوسط _ السامع.
في حالة المجال الحر المفتوح تنتشر الأمواج الصوتية في كافة الاتجاهات دون الاصطدام بعائق وتكون الأمواج الصوتية كروية الشكل وهي التي تنتقل من مركز الصوت (الكرة) في جميع الاتجاهات محدثة تمددا وتقلصا لجزيئات الهواء المحيطة بالمركز وتنتقل هذه التمددات والتقلصات مبتعدة عن المركز ما يهمنا هنا هو تغيير شدة الصوت مع المسافة والموجة الصوتية عبارة عن طاقة يرسلها مركز الصوت في جميع الاتجاهات.

انتشار الصوت في الغرف:

في حالة الغرف فان الصوت الصادر عن مصدر صوتي ينتشر في كافة الاتجاهات في الغرفة ويصطدم بعوائق تتمثل في جدار الغرفة التي تصد الصوت.
إذا كان لدينا مصدر صوتي يرسل أمواج صوتية ساقطة على الجدار وبشكل عام فان الصوت يخضع لما يلي: 
قسم منه ينعكس على هذا الجدار 
قسم منه يمر عبر هذا الجدار
قسم من الصوت يتحول إلى اهتزازات في الوسط وجزء منها يتحول إلى اهتزازات رنينية.
جزء بسيط من الصوت الذي يمر والذي تحول إلى اهتزازات يتحول إلى حرارة.


أي أن السطح يتعامل مع الصوت الساقط عليه كما يلي:
يعكس قسما منه 
يمتص قسما منه 
يمرر قسما منه 

ولا بد أن نلاحظ أن جزءا من الصوت الممتص يتحول إلى حرارة لذلك يمكن التعامل مع مشكلة الصوتيات في المباني من ثلاث زوايا:
عازلية الصوت 
امتصاص الصوت 
انتشار الصوت 

ولقد اكتسبت الحضارات القديمة خبرة كبيرة في تحسين الأداء الصوتي للمسارح القديمة باستخدام العوامل التالية: 
تم وضع عاكس خلف الممثل على المسرح 
صنعوا أقنعة يلبسها الممثل على وجهه لإخفاء تعابير الوجه ولها بوق على فتحة الفم وذلك لزيادة مستوى ضغط الصوت.

وفيما يلي توضيح لأهم سلوكيات الموجات الصوتية في الأماكن المغلقة:

من المهم جدا التعرف على أهم سلوكيات الموجات الصوتية في الأماكن المغلقة وكيفية التعامل معها عند التصميم المعماري للقاعات وبالنسبة للمعماري يكتفي بدراسة هذه السلوكيات بطرق هندسية باعتبار أن الصوت ينتشر على هيئة أشعة مستقيمة ومتعامدة على سطح الموجه وبالتالي يمكن إخضاعه لقواعد الضوء فيزيائيا.
أولا: الانعكاس
عند سقوط الموجات الصوتية على سطح صلب تنعكس بزاوية مساوية تماما لزاوية السقوط شريطة أن تكون أبعاد هذا السطح أكبر من طول الموجة الساقطة عليه. 


ويؤثر على الشكل النهائي للانعكاس عدة عوامل أهمها:

1-شكل السطح العاكس فالسطح المحدب يكس الصوت في جميع الاتجاهات اى له خاصية الانتشار بينما الصوت المنعكس عن السطح المقعر له خاصية التركيز في مكان واحد.
2-مساحة السطح العاكس تؤثر في إمكانية تطبيق قوانين الضوء عليه حيث يجب أن يكون عرض سطح الانعكاس على الأقل اكبر من ربع طول الموجة الصوتية 
3-كما أن الملمس النهائي للسطح العاكس يؤثر في قدرته على الانعكاس فكلما كان السطح مصمتا و متماسكا و مصقولا كلما كان أكثر انعكاسا للموجات الصوتية.

ثانيا:الحيود
إن الشرط الأساسي لانعكاس الصوت عن سطح ما هو أن يكون عرض هذا السطح اكبر من طول ربع الموجة الصوتية أما إذا كان عرض هذا السطح اقل من ذلك فان الموجات الصوتية تنحني حول السطح و يسمى ذلك بظاهرة الحيود اى هي الظاهرة التي ينتج عنها انحناء موجات الصوت حول العوائق أو حواف الأسطح 
فإذا ما صادفت الموجة الصوتية حاجزا في مكان مغلق فالاعتماد على عرض سطح هذا الحاجز و طول الموجة الصوتية الساقطة عليه يمكن أن يتشكل ظلا صوتيا حينما يكون سطح الحاجز اكبر من ربع طول الموجة الصوتية أو حيودا عندما يكون اصغر من ذلك (يكون الحيود اكبر ما يمكن الأمواج الصوتية ذات التردد القليل أي ذات الطول الموجي الكبير)
كما أن الظلال الصوتية تكون واضحة عند الترددات العالية بالقدر الكافي لإحداث مناطق تضعف فيها إمكانية السمع أسفل البروز الخاص بالبلكونات والشرفات الطويلة.

رابعا: التشتت
يعتبر الصوت في حالة تشتت عندما تكون شدة الصوت في أي نقطة في المكان المغلق متساوية ( تقريبا 9 وكانت الأشعة الصوتية في أي نقطة تأتي من مختلف الاتجاهات ويتحقق ذلك عندما تكون الموجات الصوتية الساقطة على السطح المشكل بصورة نمطية ( بشرط أن يكون تشكيل السطح شديد الانحدار بالقدر الكافي ) مما يؤدي إلى تحطم هذه الموجات إلى عدد من الموجات الصغيرة والضعيفة.

خامسا:الامتصاص
الامتصاص هي العملية العكسية لظاهرة انعكاس الصوت حيث يمتص الجسم جزءا من الطاقة الصوتية وتعتبر المواد ذات التركيب المسامي من أحسن المواد الماصة لوجود فراغات هوائية.
يتم امتصاص الصوت بطرق عدة أهمها:
• التغلغل في المواد المنفذة.
• الاهتزاز الرنيني لمواد التكسية التضاؤل الجزئي للمواد اللينة.
• الانتقال خلال الهيكل الإنشائي.

ويمكن تقسيم المواد الماصة إلى ثلاثة أنواع وهي :

المواد الأساسية مثل المواد الليفية والصوف الصخري وبطانيات العزل وغيرها.
المواد الغشائية.
مرنات هيلمولتز وهو المرنان التجويفي والمكون من حاوية بفتحة رقبية صغيرة وتعمل برنين الهواء داخل التجويف.
وعلى ذلك فان المواد الناعمة والصلبة والعالية الكثافة والثقيلة تكون قليلة الامتصاص للموجات الصوتية, أما المواد الخشنة والخفيفة والمسامية فإنها تكون أكثر امتصاصا للموجات الصوتية كما يتم امتصاص الصوت المتولد في قاعة الاستماع بأربع طرق (مجمعة أو متفرقة) وهي:
• الامتصاص في الهواء.
• الامتصاص بالأسطح المجلدة ( التكسيات).
• الامتصاص في المفروشات والأثاث.
• الامتصاص بواسطة الجمهور.

كما انه يمكن الإشارة إلى نوع إضافي من الامتصاص عن طريق مواد صوتية خاصة و هذه المواد هي المشققة والمبطنة بمواد منفذة مثل بعض أنواع الخشب والألياف الزجاجية والصوف الصخري وبطانيات العزل ويتم الامتصاص بواسطة الجيوب الهوائية أو خلف كل ثقب ويمكن تحسين معامل الامتصاص لهذه المواد بزيادة سماكتها.
وتقاس قدرة المادة على الامتصاص بما يعرف بمعامل الامتصاص والذي يمثل النسبة بين الطاقة الممتصة والطاقة الساقطة وعادة ما يتراوح ما بين 0.02 و 0.05 ويختلف معامل الامتصاص للمادة باختلاف زاوية السقوط, تردد الموجات الصوتية, كيفية توزيع الأسطح فمثلا.
مجموعة قطع من المواد الماصة مساحة كل منها (0.6x0.6) تكون أفضل من قطعة واحدة لها نفس مجموع المساحة وذلك لحيود نسبة من الموجات الصوتية عند الحواف في الحالة الأولى بنسبة اكبر نظرا لزيادة عدد الحواف فيها.

أنواع المواد الماصة:
• طبقات مسامية: يزداد الامتصاص فيها مع ازدياد التردد أما الامتصاص القوي للأصوات ذات التردد المنخفض فيتطلب مواد ذات ألياف رخوة وسماكتها كبيرة 10ملم لكل طبقة وأما ما يزيد عن ذلك فليس له تأثير وبالتالي فان الصفائح ذات الألياف الصلبة له امتصاص ضعيف لذلك فان إدخال فاصل هوائي أو وضع ألواح مسامية فوق ألواح خشبية يكون مفيد و في حالة الطلاء يجب عدم وضع طبقات متجانسة ومرصوصة.
• الصفائح المثقبة: لها عدة أشكال منها صفائح من ألواح الخشب وأخرى من الجص على شكل شباك معدني للسقوف والتدفئة بالإشعاع.
• المواص الفراغية: وهي عبارة عن أجسام فراغية تعلق بالسقف وتتكون من سطح من الخشب أو الالومنيوم أو البلاستيك المثقبة وتأخذ شكل المكعب أو المخروط أو الاسطوانة وتبطن بمواد ماصة مثل الصوف الصخري.
• المواص المتغيرة: وتتناسب مع الفراغات المعمارية التي تستخدم لأكثر من غرض وهي عبارة عن سطحين احدهما ماص والآخر عاكس مع إمكانية التحكم في تعريض السطح المطلوب للموجات الصوتية وبالمساحة المناسبة للاستخدام.
• الأغشية الرنانة: قادرة على الاهتزاز وتثبت على الجدار مع فراغ هوائي وتهتز بواسطة أمواج رنانة وبالتالي يمتص الصوت ويتعلق الرنين بوزن وطبيعة الصفائح وسمك الفراغ الهوائي الموجود بالخلف.
• الرنانات:وتوجد منها العديد من الأنواع مثل:
o الفراغات المرنانة والتي تأخذ شكل يشبه القنينة.
o الوحدات المرنانة مثل الأوعية الفخارية ذات الأحجام المختلفة وقوالب البلكونات الخرسانية المفرغة.
o البانوهات المرنانة المثقبة وهي عبارة عن بانوهات ذات ثقوب دائرية أو مستطيلة وغالبا ما تحتوي على مادة ماصة.
o الشقوق المرنانة وهي عبارة عن سدايب من الخشب أو المعدن أو البلاستيك مرتبة بحيث تترك فراغات طويلة تؤدي عمل الأعتاق بحيث لا تقل نسبة الفراغات عن 35% وهي أكثر الأنواع انتشارا.
o البياض الصوتي والمواد المرشوشة وتتوقف كفاءتها على سمك الطبقة وتركيب مادتها ونوعية البطانة وكيفية.

الترددية: 
وهي استمرار سماع الصوت بعد انقطاع الصوت المباشر من المصدر ويكون ذلك بسبب الانعكاسات التي لا تزال تتردد في المكان المغلق وعلى ذلك يستمر تلاشي الصوت تدريجيا, ويطلق على الزمن اللازم لانخفاض مستوى الصوت – بمقدار 60 ديسبل بعد انقطاع المصدر الأصلي- بزمن الارتداد
ويتوقف زمن الارتداد على كل من الامتصاص وحجم المكان المغلق فكلما زاد مقدار الامتصاص الكلى بالمكان المغلق كلما زاد الارتداد 

حساب زمن الترددية 
من تحليل النتائج التجريبية اكتشف (سابين ) صيغة لحساب زمن الترديد وهى 
ن=(ح*00.16)/ص
حيث ن:زمن الترددية بالثانية
ح:حجم الغرفة بالمتر المكعب 
ص:الامتصاص الكلي للغرفة (بوحدات الشباك المفتوح السابين.م)

صدى الصوت

ينتج الصدى الصوتي بسبب وصول صوت منعكس بعد سماع الصوت الأصلي بفارق زمني يتوقف على طبيعة الصوت ويعتبر الصدى من أخطر العيوب الصوتية ويسمى بالصدى الركني 
إذا ما نتج من انعكاسين متتالين عند ركن تقابل جدارين أو جدار وسقف وهناك الصدى الرعاش
وهو الذي ينتج عن تعاقب سريع لأصداء قصيرة تعقب صوتا شديدا وينشأ بسبب وجود جدارين عاكسن متوازيين يتوسطهما المصدر الصوتي.

التحكم الصوتي

يمكن تلخيص أهداف التحكم الصوتي أو ما يطلق عليه الصوتيات البيئية في هدفين أساسيين هما:
أولا: توفير الظروف المواتية لإصدار ونقل واستقبال المرغوب فيه ويسمى هذا الفرع (صوتيات الفراغ)
ثانيا:استبعاد أو تخفيف الضوضاء والاهتزازات ويطلق على هذا الفرع (التحكم في الضوضاء)

المشاكل الصوتية التي تواجه المعماري

تواجه المعماري المعاصر عند دراستها للصوتيات في العمارة المعاصرة كثير من التحديات التي تفرضها طبيعة العصر وما يتبعها من تغيرات في المفاهيم والأساليب المعمارية والإنشائية ويمكن إجمالها فيما يلي:
1_التزايد المطرد في أعداد وأنواع قاعات الاستماع وما يصاحب ذلك من مشاكل ناجمة عن زيادة السعة وعن المرونة في التصميم وتعدد وظائف الاستعمال 

2_التعارض بين الاتجاهات المعمارية الحديثة وبين متطلبات الخصوصية الصوتية سواء عن طريق التكامل البصري للفراغات مثل المكاتب المفتوحة أو عن طريق مرونة توزيع عناصر المبنى المختلفة والذي قد ينشأ عنه وجود مصادر للضوضاء بجوار فراغات تتطلب الهدوء

3_استعمال مواد البناء الخفيفة مثل استبدال الحوائط الخارجية الغير حاملة بحوائط ستائرية أو إبدال الحوائط الداخلية بقواطع حيث تفتقد معظم هذه المواد لخاصية العزل الصوتي 

4_التوسع في استخدام الأجهزة والماكينات داخل المبنى كأجهزة التدفئة والتبريد وماكينات المصاعد والآلات ومعدات المكاتب والأجهزة المنزلية

5_ استخدام الطوابق السفلية كمواقف سيارات ولبعض المعدات الميكانيكية مثل مولدات الكهرباء الاحتياطية ومضخات المياه

6_التزايد المطرد في مصادر الضوضاء الخارجية مثل صوت القطارات والطائرات والسيارات 


ولكن ما الهدف من دراسة الصوتيات داخل المباني؟؟

أولا: تحسين عملية انتشار الصوت في كافة الاتجاهات 

ثانيا: التخلص من الإزعاج والضجيج

لذلك لا بد من الانتباه إلى العناصر المعمارية التي تشوه الصوت المباشر والصوت الغير مباشر أو الصوت المنعكس والناتج عن انعكاس الصوت المباشر عن سطوح القاعة أو الحيز المغلق ويختلف الصوت المباشر عن الصوت الغير مباشر في الأمور التالية:
1_يصل الصوت المباشر إلى السامع من مصدر الصوت فقط بينما الصوت الغير مباشر يصل السامع من اتجاهات مختلفة بسبب انعكاسه على السطوح المختلفة ولذلك فله خاصية الانتشار ويسمى صوتا منتشرا(diffuse sound)
2_وبينما أن طبيعة الصوت غير المباشر هي طبيعة انتشارية فإن شدته تقريبا ثابتة داخل القاعة بينما شدة الصوت المباشر تتناسب عكسيا مع المسافة عن مصدر الصوت 
3_يتوقف الصوت المباشر بمجرد توقف مصدر الصوت بينما يبقى الصوت الغير مباشر يتردد في القاعة فترة من الوقت بعد توقف مصدر الصوت 

ويعتبر الصوت الغير مباشر تقوية للصوت المباشر ويسمع الإنسان كلا الصوتين كصوت واحد أما إذا كان الفرق الزمني بين الصوتين أكثر من 50ملم /ثانية فإن السامع يسمع الصوت المباشر أولا ثم يسمع الصوت الغير مباشر ثانيا أي يسمعهما كصوتين منفصلين وتسمى هذه الظاهرة بالصدى(echo)
لذلك فإن أهم صفات الحيز المغلق هو ظاهرة ترديد الصوتreverberation) )
ومن هنا يمكن القول عن زمن الترددtime) reverberation ) والذي يعرف بأنه الزمن اللازم للصوت حتى تقل شدته بمقدار 60 ديسبل عن الشدة الأصلية فعند انقطاع مصدر الصوت فجأة فإن الصوت المباشر يتلاشى مباشرة اى إن الزمن اللازم لتلاشي الصوت المباشر هو صفر ولكن في نفس الوقت فهناك صوت غير مباشر لا يزال يتردد في السطوح ويلزم هذا الصوت فترة زمنية حتى يتلاشى وهذه الفترة الزمنية اللازمة اصطلح على تسميتها بزمن التردد 

التحكم في مستوى الصوت

الأساليب المعمارية المستخدمة في أعمال التحكم في مستوى الصوت تشمل مجالات عديدة للحفاظ على مستوى الصوت المناسب للإنسان في الفراغ بأنواعه

الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في مستوى الصوت:
أولا: أساليب تخطيطية بتحديد وضع مصادر الصوت وربطها بالمباني والبيئة وهذا في مجال تخطيط الموقع والتصميم الحضري
ثانيا: أساليب تصميمية لأشكال الفراغ الداخلي وهذا في مجال التصميم المعماري وتصميم الفراغ الداخلي 
ثالثا: الأساليب التنفيذية باستخدام أسقف ماصة للصوت(بلاطات جبسية مخرمة تركب على شاسية حديد مثبت في السقف ويوجد أنواع تركب بدونه)
بالنسبة لعزل الصوت في الحوائط تستخدم بلاطات جبسية تثبت شاسية خشبية مدهونة بالبيتومين مع استخدام طبقات من الصوف الزجاجي 
تستخدم أيضا الاسيترويور ذات الكثافة العالية بالإضافة إلى مونة الامينت (الاسبتوس)

الضوضاء وكيفية التحكم بها:
الضوضاء
وهي عبارة عن سماع مجموعة كبيرة من الأصوات المتداخلة المزعجة التي يكون لها أكثر من مصدر واحد في وقت واحد

مصادر الضوضاء

وسائل المواصلات والطائرات وغيرها
المصاعد ودورات المياه ومواسير المياه والمكاتب الإدارية


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الصوتيات في المسارح 
________________________________________
الصوت أحد الظواهر الطبيعية الفيزيائية التي وجدت مع الإنسان والطبيعة، ويعتبر الصوت وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال و التعبير عن الرأي. وفي تقريرنا هذا سيكون الصوت هو ما سندرسه.



مقدمة
الصوت أحد الظواهر الطبيعية الفيزيائية التي وجدت مع الإنسان والطبيعة، ويعتبر الصوت وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال و التعبير عن الرأي.
وفي تقريرنا هذا سيكون الصوت هو ما سندرسه، فالصوت عنصر أساسي يجب دراسته عند التصميم الداخلي للفراغات المعمارية أين كانت.
وخصوصا الفراغات التي يكون الصوت عامل أساسي فيها كالمسارح وقاعات المؤتمرات وقاعات الاستماع.
ومن المؤكد انه تقع على عاتق المهندس المعماري المسئولية الأولى والأهم في تصميم مثل هذه القاعات مما يستدعي الإلمام بمبادئ الدراسات الصوتية المتمثلة بصورة أساسية في سلوك الصوت في الفراغات المغلقة حيث يمكن من خلال هذه المعرفة اختيار شكل القاعة والتصميم الداخلي الأكثر ملاءمة لنوع النشاطات المطلوب تخصيص المبنى فيها.
وهذا ما يتضمنه هذا التقرير حيث سندرس سلوك الصوت في الأماكن المغلقة و الأساليب المعمارية للتحكم في مستوى الصوت بالإضافة إلى دراسة الأداء الصوتي في المسارح.
وكذلك سنعرض حالات دراسية لقاعات استماع ومؤتمرات.


تعريف الصوت:

هو أي إحساس يمكن لأذن الإنسان أن تستقبله
ANY SENATION PERCEPTIBLE TO HUMANING
أما التعريف الحديث للصوت فهو طريقة تمرير الطاقة من خلال الهواء وأي وسط مرن آخر على شكل موجات ضغطية حيث أن الطاقة تتحول باستمرار و بسرعة من شكل إلى آخر وبشكل عام من الطاقة الحركية إلى الطاقة الوضعية.



ظاهرة فيزيائية تثير حاسة السمع ويختلف معدل السمع بين الكائنات الحية. 
والموجة الصوتية هي موجة طولية وحركة الموجة تنتشر للخارج من مركز الاضطراب فإن جزيئات الهواء المفردة التي تحمل الصوت تتحرك جيئة وذهابا بنفس اتجاه حركة الموجة ومن ثم فان الموجة الصوتية عبارة عن سلسة من الضغوط والخلخلات المتناوبة في الهواء.

توليد الصوت: 

يحتاج الصوت إلى ثلاثة عناصر لحدوثه وهي: 
المصدر الصوتي 
وسط لانتقاله
المستقبل 
والمصدر هو جسم فيزيائي يهتز بفعل مصدر طاقة خارجي، أما الوسط اللازم لانتقال الصوت قد يكون وسطا غازيا (الهواء) أو وسطا صلبا (الحديد)، أما المستقبل فهو عبارة عن أذن الإنسان أو أي جهاز الكتروني يستخدم لاستقبال الصوت.

انتشار الصوت في المجال الحر:

يعتمد انتشار الصوت بشكل عام على الوسط الذي ينتقل فيه وعلى وجود عوائق في طريقه وفي حالة انتشار الصوت فإننا نتعامل مع مفهوم الصوت_ الوسط _ السامع.
في حالة المجال الحر المفتوح تنتشر الأمواج الصوتية في كافة الاتجاهات دون الاصطدام بعائق وتكون الأمواج الصوتية كروية الشكل وهي التي تنتقل من مركز الصوت (الكرة) في جميع الاتجاهات محدثة تمددا وتقلصا لجزيئات الهواء المحيطة بالمركز وتنتقل هذه التمددات والتقلصات مبتعدة عن المركز ما يهمنا هنا هو تغيير شدة الصوت مع المسافة والموجة الصوتية عبارة عن طاقة يرسلها مركز الصوت في جميع الاتجاهات.

انتشار الصوت في الغرف:

في حالة الغرف فان الصوت الصادر عن مصدر صوتي ينتشر في كافة الاتجاهات في الغرفة ويصطدم بعوائق تتمثل في جدار الغرفة التي تصد الصوت.
إذا كان لدينا مصدر صوتي يرسل أمواج صوتية ساقطة على الجدار وبشكل عام فان الصوت يخضع لما يلي: 
قسم منه ينعكس على هذا الجدار 
قسم منه يمر عبر هذا الجدار
قسم من الصوت يتحول إلى اهتزازات في الوسط وجزء منها يتحول إلى اهتزازات رنينية.
جزء بسيط من الصوت الذي يمر والذي تحول إلى اهتزازات يتحول إلى حرارة.


أي أن السطح يتعامل مع الصوت الساقط عليه كما يلي:
يعكس قسما منه 
يمتص قسما منه 
يمرر قسما منه 

ولا بد أن نلاحظ أن جزءا من الصوت الممتص يتحول إلى حرارة لذلك يمكن التعامل مع مشكلة الصوتيات في المباني من ثلاث زوايا:
عازلية الصوت 
امتصاص الصوت 
انتشار الصوت 

ولقد اكتسبت الحضارات القديمة خبرة كبيرة في تحسين الأداء الصوتي للمسارح القديمة باستخدام العوامل التالية: 
تم وضع عاكس خلف الممثل على المسرح 
صنعوا أقنعة يلبسها الممثل على وجهه لإخفاء تعابير الوجه ولها بوق على فتحة الفم وذلك لزيادة مستوى ضغط الصوت.

وفيما يلي توضيح لأهم سلوكيات الموجات الصوتية في الأماكن المغلقة:

من المهم جدا التعرف على أهم سلوكيات الموجات الصوتية في الأماكن المغلقة وكيفية التعامل معها عند التصميم المعماري للقاعات وبالنسبة للمعماري يكتفي بدراسة هذه السلوكيات بطرق هندسية باعتبار أن الصوت ينتشر على هيئة أشعة مستقيمة ومتعامدة على سطح الموجه وبالتالي يمكن إخضاعه لقواعد الضوء فيزيائيا.
أولا: الانعكاس
عند سقوط الموجات الصوتية على سطح صلب تنعكس بزاوية مساوية تماما لزاوية السقوط شريطة أن تكون أبعاد هذا السطح أكبر من طول الموجة الساقطة عليه. 


ويؤثر على الشكل النهائي للانعكاس عدة عوامل أهمها:

1-شكل السطح العاكس فالسطح المحدب يكس الصوت في جميع الاتجاهات اى له خاصية الانتشار بينما الصوت المنعكس عن السطح المقعر له خاصية التركيز في مكان واحد.
2-مساحة السطح العاكس تؤثر في إمكانية تطبيق قوانين الضوء عليه حيث يجب أن يكون عرض سطح الانعكاس على الأقل اكبر من ربع طول الموجة الصوتية 
3-كما أن الملمس النهائي للسطح العاكس يؤثر في قدرته على الانعكاس فكلما كان السطح مصمتا و متماسكا و مصقولا كلما كان أكثر انعكاسا للموجات الصوتية.

ثانيا:الحيود
إن الشرط الأساسي لانعكاس الصوت عن سطح ما هو أن يكون عرض هذا السطح اكبر من طول ربع الموجة الصوتية أما إذا كان عرض هذا السطح اقل من ذلك فان الموجات الصوتية تنحني حول السطح و يسمى ذلك بظاهرة الحيود اى هي الظاهرة التي ينتج عنها انحناء موجات الصوت حول العوائق أو حواف الأسطح 
فإذا ما صادفت الموجة الصوتية حاجزا في مكان مغلق فالاعتماد على عرض سطح هذا الحاجز و طول الموجة الصوتية الساقطة عليه يمكن أن يتشكل ظلا صوتيا حينما يكون سطح الحاجز اكبر من ربع طول الموجة الصوتية أو حيودا عندما يكون اصغر من ذلك (يكون الحيود اكبر ما يمكن الأمواج الصوتية ذات التردد القليل أي ذات الطول الموجي الكبير)
كما أن الظلال الصوتية تكون واضحة عند الترددات العالية بالقدر الكافي لإحداث مناطق تضعف فيها إمكانية السمع أسفل البروز الخاص بالبلكونات والشرفات الطويلة.

رابعا: التشتت
يعتبر الصوت في حالة تشتت عندما تكون شدة الصوت في أي نقطة في المكان المغلق متساوية ( تقريبا 9 وكانت الأشعة الصوتية في أي نقطة تأتي من مختلف الاتجاهات ويتحقق ذلك عندما تكون الموجات الصوتية الساقطة على السطح المشكل بصورة نمطية ( بشرط أن يكون تشكيل السطح شديد الانحدار بالقدر الكافي ) مما يؤدي إلى تحطم هذه الموجات إلى عدد من الموجات الصغيرة والضعيفة.

خامسا:الامتصاص
الامتصاص هي العملية العكسية لظاهرة انعكاس الصوت حيث يمتص الجسم جزءا من الطاقة الصوتية وتعتبر المواد ذات التركيب المسامي من أحسن المواد الماصة لوجود فراغات هوائية.
يتم امتصاص الصوت بطرق عدة أهمها:
• التغلغل في المواد المنفذة.
• الاهتزاز الرنيني لمواد التكسية التضاؤل الجزئي للمواد اللينة.
• الانتقال خلال الهيكل الإنشائي.

ويمكن تقسيم المواد الماصة إلى ثلاثة أنواع وهي :

المواد الأساسية مثل المواد الليفية والصوف الصخري وبطانيات العزل وغيرها.
المواد الغشائية.
مرنات هيلمولتز وهو المرنان التجويفي والمكون من حاوية بفتحة رقبية صغيرة وتعمل برنين الهواء داخل التجويف.
وعلى ذلك فان المواد الناعمة والصلبة والعالية الكثافة والثقيلة تكون قليلة الامتصاص للموجات الصوتية, أما المواد الخشنة والخفيفة والمسامية فإنها تكون أكثر امتصاصا للموجات الصوتية كما يتم امتصاص الصوت المتولد في قاعة الاستماع بأربع طرق (مجمعة أو متفرقة) وهي:
• الامتصاص في الهواء.
• الامتصاص بالأسطح المجلدة ( التكسيات).
• الامتصاص في المفروشات والأثاث.
• الامتصاص بواسطة الجمهور.

كما انه يمكن الإشارة إلى نوع إضافي من الامتصاص عن طريق مواد صوتية خاصة و هذه المواد هي المشققة والمبطنة بمواد منفذة مثل بعض أنواع الخشب والألياف الزجاجية والصوف الصخري وبطانيات العزل ويتم الامتصاص بواسطة الجيوب الهوائية أو خلف كل ثقب ويمكن تحسين معامل الامتصاص لهذه المواد بزيادة سماكتها.
وتقاس قدرة المادة على الامتصاص بما يعرف بمعامل الامتصاص والذي يمثل النسبة بين الطاقة الممتصة والطاقة الساقطة وعادة ما يتراوح ما بين 0.02 و 0.05 ويختلف معامل الامتصاص للمادة باختلاف زاوية السقوط, تردد الموجات الصوتية, كيفية توزيع الأسطح فمثلا.
مجموعة قطع من المواد الماصة مساحة كل منها (0.6x0.6) تكون أفضل من قطعة واحدة لها نفس مجموع المساحة وذلك لحيود نسبة من الموجات الصوتية عند الحواف في الحالة الأولى بنسبة اكبر نظرا لزيادة عدد الحواف فيها.

أنواع المواد الماصة:
• طبقات مسامية: يزداد الامتصاص فيها مع ازدياد التردد أما الامتصاص القوي للأصوات ذات التردد المنخفض فيتطلب مواد ذات ألياف رخوة وسماكتها كبيرة 10ملم لكل طبقة وأما ما يزيد عن ذلك فليس له تأثير وبالتالي فان الصفائح ذات الألياف الصلبة له امتصاص ضعيف لذلك فان إدخال فاصل هوائي أو وضع ألواح مسامية فوق ألواح خشبية يكون مفيد و في حالة الطلاء يجب عدم وضع طبقات متجانسة ومرصوصة.
• الصفائح المثقبة: لها عدة أشكال منها صفائح من ألواح الخشب وأخرى من الجص على شكل شباك معدني للسقوف والتدفئة بالإشعاع.
• المواص الفراغية: وهي عبارة عن أجسام فراغية تعلق بالسقف وتتكون من سطح من الخشب أو الالومنيوم أو البلاستيك المثقبة وتأخذ شكل المكعب أو المخروط أو الاسطوانة وتبطن بمواد ماصة مثل الصوف الصخري.
• المواص المتغيرة: وتتناسب مع الفراغات المعمارية التي تستخدم لأكثر من غرض وهي عبارة عن سطحين احدهما ماص والآخر عاكس مع إمكانية التحكم في تعريض السطح المطلوب للموجات الصوتية وبالمساحة المناسبة للاستخدام.
• الأغشية الرنانة: قادرة على الاهتزاز وتثبت على الجدار مع فراغ هوائي وتهتز بواسطة أمواج رنانة وبالتالي يمتص الصوت ويتعلق الرنين بوزن وطبيعة الصفائح وسمك الفراغ الهوائي الموجود بالخلف.
• الرنانات:وتوجد منها العديد من الأنواع مثل:
o الفراغات المرنانة والتي تأخذ شكل يشبه القنينة.
o الوحدات المرنانة مثل الأوعية الفخارية ذات الأحجام المختلفة وقوالب البلكونات الخرسانية المفرغة.
o البانوهات المرنانة المثقبة وهي عبارة عن بانوهات ذات ثقوب دائرية أو مستطيلة وغالبا ما تحتوي على مادة ماصة.
o الشقوق المرنانة وهي عبارة عن سدايب من الخشب أو المعدن أو البلاستيك مرتبة بحيث تترك فراغات طويلة تؤدي عمل الأعتاق بحيث لا تقل نسبة الفراغات عن 35% وهي أكثر الأنواع انتشارا.
o البياض الصوتي والمواد المرشوشة وتتوقف كفاءتها على سمك الطبقة وتركيب مادتها ونوعية البطانة وكيفية.

الترددية: 
وهي استمرار سماع الصوت بعد انقطاع الصوت المباشر من المصدر ويكون ذلك بسبب الانعكاسات التي لا تزال تتردد في المكان المغلق وعلى ذلك يستمر تلاشي الصوت تدريجيا, ويطلق على الزمن اللازم لانخفاض مستوى الصوت – بمقدار 60 ديسبل بعد انقطاع المصدر الأصلي- بزمن الارتداد
ويتوقف زمن الارتداد على كل من الامتصاص وحجم المكان المغلق فكلما زاد مقدار الامتصاص الكلى بالمكان المغلق كلما زاد الارتداد 

حساب زمن الترددية 
من تحليل النتائج التجريبية اكتشف (سابين ) صيغة لحساب زمن الترديد وهى 
ن=(ح*00.16)/ص
حيث ن:زمن الترددية بالثانية
ح:حجم الغرفة بالمتر المكعب 
ص:الامتصاص الكلي للغرفة (بوحدات الشباك المفتوح السابين.م)

صدى الصوت

ينتج الصدى الصوتي بسبب وصول صوت منعكس بعد سماع الصوت الأصلي بفارق زمني يتوقف على طبيعة الصوت ويعتبر الصدى من أخطر العيوب الصوتية ويسمى بالصدى الركني 
إذا ما نتج من انعكاسين متتالين عند ركن تقابل جدارين أو جدار وسقف وهناك الصدى الرعاش
وهو الذي ينتج عن تعاقب سريع لأصداء قصيرة تعقب صوتا شديدا وينشأ بسبب وجود جدارين عاكسن متوازيين يتوسطهما المصدر الصوتي.

التحكم الصوتي

يمكن تلخيص أهداف التحكم الصوتي أو ما يطلق عليه الصوتيات البيئية في هدفين أساسيين هما:
أولا: توفير الظروف المواتية لإصدار ونقل واستقبال المرغوب فيه ويسمى هذا الفرع (صوتيات الفراغ)
ثانيا:استبعاد أو تخفيف الضوضاء والاهتزازات ويطلق على هذا الفرع (التحكم في الضوضاء)

المشاكل الصوتية التي تواجه المعماري

تواجه المعماري المعاصر عند دراستها للصوتيات في العمارة المعاصرة كثير من التحديات التي تفرضها طبيعة العصر وما يتبعها من تغيرات في المفاهيم والأساليب المعمارية والإنشائية ويمكن إجمالها فيما يلي:
1_التزايد المطرد في أعداد وأنواع قاعات الاستماع وما يصاحب ذلك من مشاكل ناجمة عن زيادة السعة وعن المرونة في التصميم وتعدد وظائف الاستعمال 

2_التعارض بين الاتجاهات المعمارية الحديثة وبين متطلبات الخصوصية الصوتية سواء عن طريق التكامل البصري للفراغات مثل المكاتب المفتوحة أو عن طريق مرونة توزيع عناصر المبنى المختلفة والذي قد ينشأ عنه وجود مصادر للضوضاء بجوار فراغات تتطلب الهدوء

3_استعمال مواد البناء الخفيفة مثل استبدال الحوائط الخارجية الغير حاملة بحوائط ستائرية أو إبدال الحوائط الداخلية بقواطع حيث تفتقد معظم هذه المواد لخاصية العزل الصوتي 

4_التوسع في استخدام الأجهزة والماكينات داخل المبنى كأجهزة التدفئة والتبريد وماكينات المصاعد والآلات ومعدات المكاتب والأجهزة المنزلية

5_ استخدام الطوابق السفلية كمواقف سيارات ولبعض المعدات الميكانيكية مثل مولدات الكهرباء الاحتياطية ومضخات المياه

6_التزايد المطرد في مصادر الضوضاء الخارجية مثل صوت القطارات والطائرات والسيارات 


ولكن ما الهدف من دراسة الصوتيات داخل المباني؟؟

أولا: تحسين عملية انتشار الصوت في كافة الاتجاهات 

ثانيا: التخلص من الإزعاج والضجيج

لذلك لا بد من الانتباه إلى العناصر المعمارية التي تشوه الصوت المباشر والصوت الغير مباشر أو الصوت المنعكس والناتج عن انعكاس الصوت المباشر عن سطوح القاعة أو الحيز المغلق ويختلف الصوت المباشر عن الصوت الغير مباشر في الأمور التالية:
1_يصل الصوت المباشر إلى السامع من مصدر الصوت فقط بينما الصوت الغير مباشر يصل السامع من اتجاهات مختلفة بسبب انعكاسه على السطوح المختلفة ولذلك فله خاصية الانتشار ويسمى صوتا منتشرا(diffuse sound)
2_وبينما أن طبيعة الصوت غير المباشر هي طبيعة انتشارية فإن شدته تقريبا ثابتة داخل القاعة بينما شدة الصوت المباشر تتناسب عكسيا مع المسافة عن مصدر الصوت 
3_يتوقف الصوت المباشر بمجرد توقف مصدر الصوت بينما يبقى الصوت الغير مباشر يتردد في القاعة فترة من الوقت بعد توقف مصدر الصوت 

ويعتبر الصوت الغير مباشر تقوية للصوت المباشر ويسمع الإنسان كلا الصوتين كصوت واحد أما إذا كان الفرق الزمني بين الصوتين أكثر من 50ملم /ثانية فإن السامع يسمع الصوت المباشر أولا ثم يسمع الصوت الغير مباشر ثانيا أي يسمعهما كصوتين منفصلين وتسمى هذه الظاهرة بالصدى(echo)
لذلك فإن أهم صفات الحيز المغلق هو ظاهرة ترديد الصوتreverberation) )
ومن هنا يمكن القول عن زمن الترددtime) reverberation ) والذي يعرف بأنه الزمن اللازم للصوت حتى تقل شدته بمقدار 60 ديسبل عن الشدة الأصلية فعند انقطاع مصدر الصوت فجأة فإن الصوت المباشر يتلاشى مباشرة اى إن الزمن اللازم لتلاشي الصوت المباشر هو صفر ولكن في نفس الوقت فهناك صوت غير مباشر لا يزال يتردد في السطوح ويلزم هذا الصوت فترة زمنية حتى يتلاشى وهذه الفترة الزمنية اللازمة اصطلح على تسميتها بزمن التردد 

التحكم في مستوى الصوت

الأساليب المعمارية المستخدمة في أعمال التحكم في مستوى الصوت تشمل مجالات عديدة للحفاظ على مستوى الصوت المناسب للإنسان في الفراغ بأنواعه

الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في مستوى الصوت:
أولا: أساليب تخطيطية بتحديد وضع مصادر الصوت وربطها بالمباني والبيئة وهذا في مجال تخطيط الموقع والتصميم الحضري
ثانيا: أساليب تصميمية لأشكال الفراغ الداخلي وهذا في مجال التصميم المعماري وتصميم الفراغ الداخلي 
ثالثا: الأساليب التنفيذية باستخدام أسقف ماصة للصوت(بلاطات جبسية مخرمة تركب على شاسية حديد مثبت في السقف ويوجد أنواع تركب بدونه)
بالنسبة لعزل الصوت في الحوائط تستخدم بلاطات جبسية تثبت شاسية خشبية مدهونة بالبيتومين مع استخدام طبقات من الصوف الزجاجي 
تستخدم أيضا الاسيترويور ذات الكثافة العالية بالإضافة إلى مونة الامينت (الاسبتوس)

الضوضاء وكيفية التحكم بها:
الضوضاء
وهي عبارة عن سماع مجموعة كبيرة من الأصوات المتداخلة المزعجة التي يكون لها أكثر من مصدر واحد في وقت واحد

مصادر الضوضاء

وسائل المواصلات والطائرات وغيرها
المصاعد ودورات المياه ومواسير المياه والمكاتب الإدارية


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

صالات السينما والمسارح:-
1.	المبنى وعلاقتة بالكتل المجاورة.
يجب ان تكون فروق ارتفاعاتة تسمح بدخول الانارة كما يجب ان تبتعد النوافذ عن الابنية المجاورة مسافة تزيد عن 6م مهما كان نوعها.
كما يحب ان تكون الارضيات من خشب مصقول وغير مطلي.
2.	تصمم الابعاد والانارة في الممرات والادراج والمعابر والمخارج والساحات بحيث تسمح بتفريغ سهل ومنظم وسريع وغير خطرحيث تمنع النشاءات القابلة لعرقلة السير ولا توضع أي درجات في المعابر
3.	السلالم:-
يجب انتسمح يتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي اعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهة بين الدرج والصالة.
4.	البلكون:-
وفي صالات السينما لا يقبل الا بلكون واحد فقط ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون اكبر من 2.3 متر وعمق البلكون
اكبر من 10 صفوف مع الممر ويستتبع ذلك بالتالي ان ةكون المداخل والادراج واضحة كليا من اجل كل عشرة صفوف.
5.	غرفة الاسقاط:
6.	لا يوجد اتصال بين غرفة الاسقاط وبين الصالة عدا الفتحات اللازمة للاسقاط وفتحة المراقبة وتتم انارة هذه الغرفة اما طبيعيا او بواسطة منور
يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر او بواسطة درج خاص وفي حالة خاصة يمكن وجود غرفة ملحقة تفصل بين غرفة الاسقاط والوسط الخارجي
ابعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة لايقل عن 2 متر والارتفاع لا يقل عن 2.8 متر وعندما تتصل هذة الغرفة بأخرى يكون لها مخرج خاص نحو الوسط الخارجي فيمكن ان نكتفي بمساحة 4م2
ابواب الغرفة: تفتح البوبا نحو الخارج اما بالدفع من الخارج او السحب من الخارج ويؤمن بالقرب من الغرفة دورة مياة
المعايير التصميمية لمبانى المسارح
تصميم فراغات الجلوس فى اماكن التجمع كالمسارح والسنيمات لابد ان تتضمن الشروط التالية:
الكفاءة: كفاءة مساحة الارضية فى القدم المربع لكل مقعد معادلة فى مسافة الصف ومتوسط عرض المقعد ونصيب كل مقعد من المساحة:-
متوسط عرض المقعد بالبوصة
المسافة بين الصف والصف بالبوصة
متوسط عرض الممشى بالبوصة (لا يقل عن 42 بوصة) 
متوسط عدد المقاعد فى الصف لكل جزء (بين الصفين) الذى لا يزيد عن 8 مقاعد يعتبر تصميم غير كفء اما اقصى عدد مقاعد للصف من 14 الى 16 وخاصة القاعات المتعددة الاجنحة ، ومن 18 الى 50 او اكثر فى المقاعد المستمرة 
الطاقة الاستيعابية والمساحة المخصصة للجمهور:- 


لمساحة الفعلية المستخدمة للصالة ( لم ناخذ فى الاعتبار المساحات الخدمية ):- ا
Minimum	Average	Maximum
Lectures (single speaker)	150	240	500
Revue, nightclub	350	450	700
Legitimate drama	250	550	1000
Dance	700	950	1200
Musicals, folk opera	800	1200	1800
Symphonic concerts	1500	2000	2500
Opera	1000	2500	4000
Pageant	2000	3500	5000
دوران المشاهد فى وضع الجلوس: يتم تقليل الام الراس الناتجة عن توجيهها الى نقطة الاحداث الى ادنى حد عن طريق توجيه المقعد نفسه او الصف الى تلك النقطة ومن ثم يتابع المشاهد الاحداث بدون اجهاد 
زاوية رؤية المشاهد: زاوية رؤية عين الانسان المحيطية 130 درجة وهى تلك الزاوية التى سوف تحدد بعد الصف الاول عن مسرح الاحداث ( خشبة المسرح او شاشة السينما )
الزاوية المقابلة للمتفرج:- وهى تساوى 130 درجة ايضا من نقطة الاحداث .. ويفضل تصميم الصفوف على هذا الاساس حيث ان المشاهد الذى يخرج عن نطاق تاثير هذا المجال لن يستطيع ان يتجاوب بصريا مع الحدث كما سيتبدد التاثير الصوتى الطبيعى للحدث 

المسافة بين مركز الاحداث واخر صف من الجماهير: تحقيق التجاوب السمعى والبصرى يكون اكثر فاعلية بواسطة تصغير المسافة مع الالتزام بالمبادئ الستة السابقة 

توجيه مسطح الرؤية ( المسرح او السنيما ):
يتم حساب df اصغر مسافة بين اول صف و مسطح الرؤية بواسطة اكبر زاوية مسموح بها بين خط الرؤية من الصف الاول الى اقصى اعلى مسطح الرؤية وتوجيه المشاهد عموديا على مسطح الرؤية ، واقصى قيمة مسموح بها لهذه الزاوية من 30 الى 45 درجة
لا يجب ان يتعدى البعد MDVوهو البعد بين ابعد مشاهد و مسطح الرؤية لا يجب ان يتعدى ثمانية اضعاف ارتفاع ذلك المسطح والافضل ان يكون ضغف او ثلاثة اضعاف عرض مسطح الرؤية
عرض مسطح الرؤية w النسب الملائمة بين عرض مسطح الرؤية وارتفاعه
يمكن ان تقلل درجة انحناء مسطح الرؤية تشويه الصورة الواضح لاعداد كبيرة من الجماهير ، هذا التقوس قد يساعد الصورة فى الاحتفاظ بتركيزها والاحتفاظ بانتظام الاضاءة على مسطح الرؤية

التصميم الاحاطى للصفوف عند زاوية التطويق صفر :
يتم حساب زاوية توزيع الجماهير امام مسطح الرؤية بواسطة اكبر حجم من الركن المقطوع من الشكل المستطيل المكون للمساحة المسموح لها من المقاعد على الجوانب
قد لا يملأ الجماهير الزاوية المقابلة للمتفرج والتى مركزها هو نقطة الاحداث
تتيح هذه الطريقة بعد اكبر للجمهور من مسطح الرؤية بكفاءة مناسبة
مدى اكبر فى اختيار حجم مسطح الاحداث
تؤمن لمساحة كبيرة من الرؤية للاحداث بدون اعاقة خطوط الرؤية 
السماح بحركة نموذجية لنقطة الاحداث فى كلا الاتجاهين العمودى والموازى لمحاور الرؤية
قد تكون هى الافضل للعروض الموسيقية اذ تمكن من حدوث فروق بسيطة بين الصوت المباشر والمنعكس الى الجمهور.


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

المباني الفنية: 
3-3-1: المسرح:
•	أنواع المسارح:
1-	المسرح الإغريقي: أنشأ على أرض مائلة طبيعيا، ويعتبر جيد في الصوتيات والرؤية، كذلك بجانب بساطته في التنفيذ.
2-	المسرح الروماني: أنشأ على أرض مسطحة تقريبا بشكل نصف دائرة على أساس مبنى قائم بنفسه له حوائطه الخارجية المميزة، وينقص هذا المسرح البساطة بالمقارنة بالمسرح الإغريقي.
3-	المسرح المفتوح: ويتميز هذا المسرح بانفتاح خشبته على الجمهور دون جود أية حوائط أو حواجز بينهما، ومن مساوئ هذا النوع أن المتفرجين يجلسون بمواجهة بعض، ويشاهد الممثلين بخلفية من المتفرجين وبذلك يفسدوا العمل الدرامي المطلوب، وتستعمل هذه المسارح في الأعمال الدرامية والدفيليهات.
4-	مسرح الألعاب الرياضية: وقد يسمى المسرح الدائري، ويعتبر أكثر الأشكال المفتوحة للمسرح.
5-	المسرح المتغير: وقد يطلق عليه مسرح متعدد التشكيل، ويوصف هذا النوع من المسارح بأنه يجمع تشكيل جميع أساسيات المسارح المختلفة في مكان واحد. ويعتبر أكثر المسارح ديناميكية في التشكيل. يسمح تصميم هذا النوع بإنشاء خشبة مسرح متحركة لها طابع متغير يدار ميكانيكيا أو يدويا.
6-	المسرح متعدد الأغراض: يعتبر ببساطة فراغ يستعمل لأغراض متعددة منها الغرض المسرحي، أو صالة محاضرات، أو صالة للألعاب الرياضية.
•	المعايير التصميمية للمسارح:
-	يتوقف تصميم المسارح على السعة المطلوبة للجمهور، ونوعية العروض، وبالتالي حجم خشبة المسرح، والعلاقة المطلوبة بين الممثل والمتفرج.
-	كراسي المسرح: يجب أن تكون المسافة بين خلف الكرسي لخلف الكرسي من 86 سم إلى 144 سم، حيث تكون المسافة الأخيرة مناسبة للمتفرج بحيث لا يقف لتمرير متفرج آخر في نفس صف مقاعد المسرح.
-	ممرات صالة المسرح: يكون أكبر عدد ممكن من الكراسي في الصف الواحد 14 كرسي، لغرض رؤية خشبة المسرح بطريقة وضع الممرات الإشعاعية حيث تفضل هذه الطريقة، كما ويفضل الممر الإشعاعي المستقيم عن الممر الإشعاعي المقوس، والممرات العمودية على خشبة المسرح غير مفضلة لأن المتفرجين الذين يمرون في الممرات يقطعون مجال الرؤية للمتفرج الذي يجلس على مقعده في صالة المسرح. 
ويجب أن يكون عرض الممرات عند مستوى المسرح > 2م وفي المستويات الأخرى يكون العرض 1.5م،أما إذا كانت مساحة المسرح أكثر من 350م2 فإنه يجب زيادة عرض الممرات بمقدار15 سم لكل50م2.
-	خطوط الرؤية: تكون أكبر زاوية أفقية في خطوط الرؤية بمقدار60ْ وإلا يحدث تشويه في الصورة، كما وتعتبر زاوية33ْ أكبر زاوية رأسية مساعدة على قدرة تمييز الممثل على خشبة المسرح.
-	الحجم الصافي للمسرح: صالة المسرح تحتاج إلى حجم من 4.2م3 إلى 5.6م3 لكل مقعد، ولا يدخل في ذلك خشبة المسرح.
-	عرض وارتفاع فتحة المسرح: يكون عرض الفتحة من9-12م للدراما، ومن12-15م للموسيقى. أما ارتفاعها فيكون من4.5-6م للدراما، ومن6-9م للموسيقى.
-	يجب ألا تزيد المسافة تحت البلكون عن ضعف ارتفاع أرضية البلكون عن أرضية المسرح.
-	عند تصميم المسارح يجب الانتباه إلى تغطية الأرضية بالسجاد، حيث يعتبر من أفضل المواد الماصة للصوت، كذلك يؤدي إلى التخلص من ضجيج الحضور عند حركتهم داخل المسرح.
-	السقف: يجب أن يقع السقف في المحور الطولي للمسرح، وفوق خط مستقيم يتجه من نقطة واقعة على ارتفاع 3م فوق أرضية أعلى مكان في الصالة، إلى نقطة على جدار المسرح بعدها عن الأرضية > عرض فتحة خشبة المسرح.
-	الأدراج: توضع في كل جانب من جوانب المسرح، ويكون عرضها > 1.5م، أما في المسارح التي لا يتجاوز الحضور فيها عن 800 شخص وبمساحة لا تتجاوز250م2 فيمكن أن ينخفض عرض الممرات إلى > 1.1م، ويخصص 1م عرض لكل 100 شخص.
-	الأبواب: يكون عرض الأبواب بمقدار 1م لكل 100م2 من مساحة المسرح بحد أدنى، وعند مستوى المسرح يوضع بابان > 1.25م عرض، ولكن < 1.5م.
-	يجب أن يخرج الجمهور من المسرح إلى صالة تفريغ تكون مساحتها ملائمة لعدد الحضور لاستيعابهم.
-	كما ولا يجب فتح الأبواب الخارجية للمسرح مباشرة على قاعة المسرح حتى لا يدخل الضوء مباشرة من الخارج ويحدث الإبهار للعين، وعلى ذلك فيجب وجود منطقة أو ممرات انتقالية بين داخل وخارج المسرح.
-	الجدران: تكون جدران المسرح مصمتة تماما، ومحشوة بمواد عازلة للصوت ومكسوة بمواد مشتتة أو ماصة للصوت حتى لا ينعكس الصوت ويشكل مصدر جديد ويحدث صدى وتشويش للصوت المصدر. 
-	تهوية المسرح: يتطلب قانون المباني تهوية صالة المسرح بمقدار هواء متدفق 0.85م3 / دقيقة / شخص، مع الاحتفاظ بقدر 50% منه هواء خارجي جديد، وفي عملية التهوية داخل المسرح يكون مدخل الهواء من السقف والحوائط الجانبية وتحت البلكون، أما مخرج الهواء فيكون من تحت مقاعد المتفرجين، ويستعمل فلتر فحمي أو المحلل الكهربائي عادة لإزالة الروائح والدخان في المسرح.
-	الخدمة المسرحية خلف خشبة المسرح: 
-	أقل مساحات للخدمة المسرحية خلف المسرح:
صالة التوزيع: 4.5م2، كشك الحارس: 2.7م2، حجرة أزياء المسرح: 1.5م2/شخص، حجرة الماكياج: 9م2، الحمامات: دورة واحدة لكل 6 أشخاص ودش واحد لكل ممثل له حجرة خاصة، ودش واحد لكل 6 ممثلين ليس لهم حجرات خاصة، حجرة النباتات الخضراء: 27م2، الممر: أقل عرض 1.5م كما يستعمل منحدر بدلا من السلالم في حالة فرق المستوى، مكان الانتظار على خشبة المسرح: 4.5م2، حجرة تغيير الملابس: 9م2، دكان المنوعات: 13.5م2، الإدارة: 9م2
-	فراغ مناظر المشاهد الخلفية: باب التحميل أقل عرض له 2.4م وأقل ارتفاع 3.6م ، فراغ استلام المناظر أقل مساحة له 18م2 والارتفاع 6م ، مكان تصليح المناظر أقل مساحة له 9م2.

-	الفراغات الممهدة لدخول المسرح: 
1-	صالة مدخل المسرح: تتطلب مساحة قدرها 0.929م2 لكل مقعد ، وكذلك مخرج واحد لها لأقل متطلب مسموح به في قانون المباني ، كما يتطلب قانون المباني الأمريكي أبواب الصالة أن تكون مطلة على الشارع مباشرة على أساس أن يكون أقل عرض للباب 1.5م لكل 300 شخص.
2-	الردهة: وهي المساحة التي تستعمل لتوزيع جمهور المسرح، وتعتبر المدخل والموزع لغرفة حفظ الملابس وصالة الجلوس في المسرح، وتتطلب أقل مساحة 0.13م2 لكل مقعد في المسرح.
3-	مكتب بيع التذاكر: يجب فصل المكتب عن حركة المرور الرئيسية للجمهور، ويتطلب شباك لكل 1250 مقعد في المسرح.
4-	صالة الجلوس: يلحق بها مكان للمشروبات ويفضل أن تكون الدورات والتليفونات قريبة من مدخلها، وتتطلب مساحة بمقدار 0.75م2 لكل مقعد للمسرح.
5-	الحمامات: يلحق بحجرات الجلوس حجرة للمدخنين وحجرة للماكياج للسيدات من الجمهور ، وتكون الحمامات للرجال بعدد 5 مباول على الأقل و3أحواض و 2مرحاض لكل 1000مقعد ، والحمامات للسيدات ، بعدد 5 مرحاض على الأقل و5أحواض لكل 1000مقعد.
6-	السلالم: يجب أن تكون درجات السلالم بأقصى ارتفاع للقائمة 18.5سم وأقل عرض للنائمة 26.5سم. 

2: السينما:
تحظى دور السينما باهتمام خاص في تصميمها فهي ليست كأي مبنى عادي صمم ليلبي حاجة وظيفية معينة، بل هي مباني أنشئت للتعامل مع أسمى درجات الإحساس في شعور الإنسان، فمن خلالها يقدم الفكر الراقي والفن الرفيع، مثلها مثل المسارح والمتاحف ودور الأوبرا وغيرها من المباني الفنية.
وبشكل عام يجب تحقيق نقطتين هامتين عند تصميم دور السينما:
1-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للزائر من حيث سهولة الوصول للمبنى وتوفير أماكن الانتظار.
2-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للمشاهد من حيث الرؤيا المناسبة للشاشة والصوت الواضح. 
•	مكونات دور السينما ومعاييرها التصميمية:
1-	المدخل: يجب أن تكون المداخل واضحة وظاهرة وأن تجذب الفرد، فهي عبارة عن منطقة انتقالية بين ما هو خارج المبنى وما هو داخله، ومن المطلوب أن يعطب المدخل الإحساس بالروعة والجمال، كما ويمكن أن يكون هناك أكثر نم مدخل ومخرج لمنع الازدحام في حالة انتهاء الفيلم والخروج من الصالة، ويفضل أن تفتح المخارج الرئيسية نحو الخارج وعلى الطريق العام، وأن تكون مرئية من كافة الجمهور والزائرين. ويوضع في أي زاوية نم زوايا المدخل مكان لبيع التذاكر الذي يجب أن يكون واضح للجميع، ويمكن كذلك وضعه في مكان مركزي. كما ويجب أن يكون هناك أكثر من مخرج للطوارئ.
2-	صالة المدخل: وهي ساحة واسعة يتم فيها تجمع الزائرين استعدادا للدخول لمشاهدة الفيلم، ويجب ألا تحتوي هذه الصالة على مقاعد أو طاولات حتى لا تعيق حركة الزائرين وتجمعهم. ويجب أن تعطي صالة المدخل مساحة 0.45م2 لكل شخص، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن 6/1 الجماهير تجتمع في هذه الصالة.
3-	الصالة (مكان العرض): وهو المكان الذي يتم فيه عرض الفيلم ومشاهدته، حيث تحتوي الصالة على مقاعد الجلوس والشاشة والبلكون التي يتم الوصول إليها عن طريق درج، وتختلف حجم الصالة على حسب عدد الأمكنة.
ومن المعايير العامة لتصميم الصالة:
-	أن يكون شكل المسقط محكوما بمجال الرؤيا والتي تكون أوسع من المسرح وعادة ما يكون على شكل مروحة أو مستطيل أو مربع، ولكن الوضع الأمثل للشكل هو تقليل المسافة بين مصدر الصوت والمقاعد الخلفية عن طريق اختيار الشكل المربع للمسقط وتفضيله على النسب المستطيلة بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع خطوط النظر.
-	الترتيب الاقتصادي للمقاعد والممرات البينية إضافة إلى استعمال الشرفات يقلل المسافة إلى المقاعد الأخيرة، ولكن يجب تجنب الظلال الصوتية التي قد تتكون أسفل الشرفات.
-	عمل البلكون يهدف إلى تقليل المسافة بين شاشة العرض وأبعد مقعد، وذلك هو ما يفضله غالبية المشاهدين، وفي صالات السينما لا يسمح إلا ببلكون واحد فقط، ولكن يستثنى من ذلك المسارح النظامية التي يتم تحويلها إلى سينما، ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون > 2.3م وعمق البلكون > 10 صفوف من الممر، ويستتبع من ذلك أن تكون المداخل والأدراج واضحة كليا من أجل ك 10 صفوف.
-	انحدار أرضية صالة السينما حيث يفضل عمل أماكن الجلوس بشكل مائل قدر الإمكان وفقا لحالة كل قاعة، كما ويكون هذا الانحدار أقل منه في حالة المسارح لتوفير خطوط رؤية واضحة لكل فرد من الجمهور.
-	يجب رفع صفوف المقاعد بحيث يصبح الضلع السفلي للشاشة مرئي من كل مكان، وهناك بعض الجهود الجديدة التي قادت إلى استعمال الأفلام بثلاثة أبعاد، حيث أن الصورة المجسمة تحول إعادة تكوين الرؤية بعينين بدون نظارة ومستقطبة بحيث يسقط على الشاشة وبآن واحد صورتين لنفس العنصر مأخوذتين من نقاط نظر مختلفة، حيث أن المشاهد لا يرى إلا واحدة منهما بكل عين.
-	مقاسات الشاشة يجب أن تناسب مقاسات الصالة، وتكون الشاشة لها ثقوب حتى تسمح لتوصيل الصوت من المكبرات الموجودة خلفها والتي تكون في منتصفها تقريبا، وعمق الفراغ الموجود خلف الشاشة يساوي 5 أقدام ليسمع المكبر، كما ويجب عمل أسطح الفراغ من مواد ماصة للصوت. وتصنع الشاشة من مادة بلاستيكية وتكون مدهونة حتى تزيد من انعكاسات الصوت ويكون شكلها عدسي مزدوج التحديب، ويجب مراعاة الرؤية الجيدة للشاشة من أي نقطة وتقليل التقاطعات في الرؤية وذلك عن طريق موقع الشاشة والانحدار في الصالة وتوزيع المقاعد.
-	يجب ألا يكون الصف الأول من المقاعد قريبا جدا من الشاشة بحيث يجب أن تكون الزاوية بالوضع الأفقي من قمة الصورة المسقطة إلى عين المشاهد في أول صف لا تتجاوز 33ْ.
-	يجب أن يكون عرض الصف الأول مساويا لعرض الشاشة، وعرض آخر صف من المقاعد يساوي 1.3 من عرض الشاشة، وأقصى مسافة بين الشاشة وآخر صف تساوي ضعف عرض الشاشة.
-	يفضل أن تكون مسافة الممرات الموجودة بين الكراسي لا تقل عن 34 إنش، وتصل أحيانا إلى 40-42 إنش.
-	لتقليل الترديد يجب أن تكون الحوائط الجانبية من مادة مشتتة للصوت وبها مساحات ماصة للصوت، وكذلك يجب عمل الحائط الخلفي من مادة ماصة ومشتتة، وكذلك السقف. ويفضل عمل الأرضيات من الموزاييك نظرا للكثافة العالية وقلة الفراغات ومعالجة المادة للصوت.
-	بالرغم من أنه يمكن رفع الصوت إلى أي مستوى ليصل إلى المقاعد الأمامية لذلك يجب تصميم العواكس أو السقف ككل لعمل تقوية متتابعة بالشكل المطلوب.
-	تحتوي الصالة على الأقل على نافذتين أو بابين يفتحان على الوسط الخارجي لتأمين التهوية العادي، أما من الضروري وجود تهوية اصطناعية، كما ويجب عند تصميم الأبواب التي تفتح على الصالة أن تكون تفتح على الخارج بحيث يكون العرض الكلي لها >2م، وممكن أن يقل العرض المسموح به إلى 1.5م إذا كان القسم الثابت قابل للانفتاح نحو الداخل بسهولة، وفي حال وجود جهاز أوتوماتيكي تبقى الأبواب مفتوحة ولا يجب أن يكون أمامها أي عتبة لأنها تفتح إلى الخارج.
4-	غرف الإسقاط: يجب أن تحوي كل صالة سينما على غرفة الإسقاط ومن الواجب أخذه في الاعتبار عن تصميم هذه الغرفة ما يلي:
-	لا يوجد اتصال بين الغرفة والصالة إلا الفتحات اللازمة للإسقاط والمراقبة.
-	أن تكون الأرضية والجدران من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق، وكذلك الأبواب، وتفتح نحو الخارج وتنغلق من تلقاء نفسها.
-	أن تتم إنارة هذه الغرفة طبيعيا أو بواسطة منور.
-	يجب أن يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر أو بواسطة درج خاص بحيث يكون عرض الدرج>65سم ويجهز بدرابزين على كاملة ويكون الميل 1/1.
-	أبعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة >2م، الارتفاع >2.8م، ومساحة الغرفة في حالة وجود جهاز واحد تساوي 6م2 وما فوق.
-	تحتوي الغرفة على جهاز الإسقاط، وبجوارها تكون غرفة المراقبة التي تكون مفصولة عن غرفة الإسقاط بوجود باب، وتحتوي هذه الغرفة على خزانة الأفلام وجهاز تهوية وبجوارها غرفة التحكم.
5-	عناصر الاتصال الرأسي: يجب أن يسمح موقعها بتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي إعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهو بين الدرج والصالة، ويحب أن تكون مرئية لجميع الزائرين، وتبنى من مواد غبر قابلة للذوبان بتأثير الحرارة وخاصة أدراج التفريغ، ويعمل الدرابزين من الخشب المقاوم للحريق، ويتراوح عرضها ما بين 1.25-2.5م. أما بالنسبة للأدراج الحلزونية فلا يسمح بها إلا نادرا ومن أجل استعمالات ثانوية فقط، ويكون ارتفاع الدرجة<16سم وعرضها >30سم، ويؤخذ عرض الدرجة في الأدراج الحلزونية الشكل >23سم في المكان الضيق.
6-	النوافذ: تتألف من قسم متحرك أو أكثر، وتنفتح بسهولة بواسطة مقبض، ويكون عرض المصراع >35سم، والارتفاع يساوي 1.25سم، وتحاط النوافذ على الساحة الداخلية بإطار معدني وتجهز بزجاج مسلح، ويمكن تثبيت الشبابيك في الصالة التي تحتوي على صندوق المحاسبة.
7-	تجهيزات الإضاءة: تشمل على إضاءة رئيسية، وأخرى كافية لأعمال التنظيف والصيانة، وإنارة خاصة للنجاة مرئية كليا وتكفي وحدها لإنارة المخارج والمداخل وفي حالة تعطل الإنارة الرئيسية، وعند استخدام التيار العالي لابد من تأمين محولات بمساحة من 15-40م2، ولا توضع تحت الصالة أو غرفة الإسقاط.


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

التفاصيل الغربية المنصة الهيدروليكية


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

صالات السينما والمسارح:-
1. المبنى وعلاقتة بالكتل المجاورة.
يجب ان تكون فروق ارتفاعاتة تسمح بدخول الانارة كما يجب ان تبتعد النوافذ عن الابنية المجاورة مسافة تزيد عن 6م مهما كان نوعها.
كما يحب ان تكون الارضيات من خشب مصقول وغير مطلي.
2. تصمم الابعاد والانارة في الممرات والادراج والمعابر والمخارج والساحات بحيث تسمح بتفريغ سهل ومنظم وسريع وغير خطرحيث تمنع النشاءات القابلة لعرقلة السير ولا توضع أي درجات في المعابر
3. السلالم:-
يجب انتسمح يتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي اعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهة بين الدرج والصالة.
4. البلكون:-
وفي صالات السينما لا يقبل الا بلكون واحد فقط ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون اكبر من 2.3 متر وعمق البلكون
اكبر من 10 صفوف مع الممر ويستتبع ذلك بالتالي ان ةكون المداخل والادراج واضحة كليا من اجل كل عشرة صفوف.
5. غرفة الاسقاط:
6. لا يوجد اتصال بين غرفة الاسقاط وبين الصالة عدا الفتحات اللازمة للاسقاط وفتحة المراقبة وتتم انارة هذه الغرفة اما طبيعيا او بواسطة منور
يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر او بواسطة درج خاص وفي حالة خاصة يمكن وجود غرفة ملحقة تفصل بين غرفة الاسقاط والوسط الخارجي
ابعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة لايقل عن 2 متر والارتفاع لا يقل عن 2.8 متر وعندما تتصل هذة الغرفة بأخرى يكون لها مخرج خاص نحو الوسط الخارجي فيمكن ان نكتفي بمساحة 4م2
ابواب الغرفة: تفتح البوبا نحو الخارج اما بالدفع من الخارج او السحب من الخارج ويؤمن بالقرب من الغرفة دورة مياة
المعايير التصميمية لمبانى المسارح
تصميم فراغات الجلوس فى اماكن التجمع كالمسارح والسنيمات لابد ان تتضمن الشروط التالية:
الكفاءة: كفاءة مساحة الارضية فى القدم المربع لكل مقعد معادلة فى مسافة الصف ومتوسط عرض المقعد ونصيب كل مقعد من المساحة:-
متوسط عرض المقعد بالبوصة
المسافة بين الصف والصف بالبوصة
متوسط عرض الممشى بالبوصة (لا يقل عن 42 بوصة) 
متوسط عدد المقاعد فى الصف لكل جزء (بين الصفين) الذى لا يزيد عن 8 مقاعد يعتبر تصميم غير كفء اما اقصى عدد مقاعد للصف من 14 الى 16 وخاصة القاعات المتعددة الاجنحة ، ومن 18 الى 50 او اكثر فى المقاعد المستمرة 
الطاقة الاستيعابية والمساحة المخصصة للجمهور:- 
35–75	Classroom
75–150	Lecture room, experimental
theater
150–300	Large lecture room, small
theater
300–750	Average drama theater in
educational setting
750-1500	Small commercial theater,
repertory theater, recital hall
1500–2000	Medium large theater, large
commercial theater
2000–3000	Average civic theater, concert
hall, multiple use hall
3000–6000	Very large auditorium

لمساحة الفعلية المستخدمة للصالة ( لم ناخذ فى الاعتبار المساحات الخدمية ):- ا
Minimum	Average	Maximum
Lectures (single speaker)	150	240	500
Revue, nightclub	350	450	700
Legitimate drama	250	550	1000
Dance	700	950	1200
Musicals, folk opera	800	1200	1800
Symphonic concerts	1500	2000	2500
Opera	1000	2500	4000
Pageant	2000	3500	5000
دوران المشاهد فى وضع الجلوس: يتم تقليل الام الراس الناتجة عن توجيهها الى نقطة الاحداث الى ادنى حد عن طريق توجيه المقعد نفسه او الصف الى تلك النقطة ومن ثم يتابع المشاهد الاحداث بدون اجهاد 
زاوية رؤية المشاهد: زاوية رؤية عين الانسان المحيطية 130 درجة وهى تلك الزاوية التى سوف تحدد بعد الصف الاول عن مسرح الاحداث ( خشبة المسرح او شاشة السينما )
الزاوية المقابلة للمتفرج:- وهى تساوى 130 درجة ايضا من نقطة الاحداث .. ويفضل تصميم الصفوف على هذا الاساس حيث ان المشاهد الذى يخرج عن نطاق تاثير هذا المجال لن يستطيع ان يتجاوب بصريا مع الحدث كما سيتبدد التاثير الصوتى الطبيعى للحدث 

المسافة بين مركز الاحداث واخر صف من الجماهير: تحقيق التجاوب السمعى والبصرى يكون اكثر فاعلية بواسطة تصغير المسافة مع الالتزام بالمبادئ الستة السابقة 

توجيه مسطح الرؤية ( المسرح او السنيما ):
يتم حساب df اصغر مسافة بين اول صف و مسطح الرؤية بواسطة اكبر زاوية مسموح بها بين خط الرؤية من الصف الاول الى اقصى اعلى مسطح الرؤية وتوجيه المشاهد عموديا على مسطح الرؤية ، واقصى قيمة مسموح بها لهذه الزاوية من 30 الى 45 درجة
لا يجب ان يتعدى البعد MDVوهو البعد بين ابعد مشاهد و مسطح الرؤية لا يجب ان يتعدى ثمانية اضعاف ارتفاع ذلك المسطح والافضل ان يكون ضغف او ثلاثة اضعاف عرض مسطح الرؤية
عرض مسطح الرؤية w النسب الملائمة بين عرض مسطح الرؤية وارتفاعه
يمكن ان تقلل درجة انحناء مسطح الرؤية تشويه الصورة الواضح لاعداد كبيرة من الجماهير ، هذا التقوس قد يساعد الصورة فى الاحتفاظ بتركيزها والاحتفاظ بانتظام الاضاءة على مسطح الرؤية

التصميم الاحاطى للصفوف عند زاوية التطويق صفر :
يتم حساب زاوية توزيع الجماهير امام مسطح الرؤية بواسطة اكبر حجم من الركن المقطوع من الشكل المستطيل المكون للمساحة المسموح لها من المقاعد على الجوانب
قد لا يملأ الجماهير الزاوية المقابلة للمتفرج والتى مركزها هو نقطة الاحداث
تتيح هذه الطريقة بعد اكبر للجمهور من مسطح الرؤية بكفاءة مناسبة
مدى اكبر فى اختيار حجم مسطح الاحداث
تؤمن لمساحة كبيرة من الرؤية للاحداث بدون اعاقة خطوط الرؤية 
السماح بحركة نموذجية لنقطة الاحداث فى كلا الاتجاهين العمودى والموازى لمحاور الرؤية
قد تكون هى الافضل للعروض الموسيقية اذ تمكن من حدوث فروق بسيطة بين الصوت المباشر والمنعكس الى الجمهور.


----------



## يزن العرابي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

صالات السينما والمسارح:-
1. المبنى وعلاقتة بالكتل المجاورة.
يجب ان تكون فروق ارتفاعاتة تسمح بدخول الانارة كما يجب ان تبتعد النوافذ عن الابنية المجاورة مسافة تزيد عن 6م مهما كان نوعها.
كما يحب ان تكون الارضيات من خشب مصقول وغير مطلي.
2. تصمم الابعاد والانارة في الممرات والادراج والمعابر والمخارج والساحات بحيث تسمح بتفريغ سهل ومنظم وسريع وغير خطرحيث تمنع النشاءات القابلة لعرقلة السير ولا توضع أي درجات في المعابر
3. السلالم:-
يجب انتسمح يتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي اعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهة بين الدرج والصالة.
4. البلكون:-
وفي صالات السينما لا يقبل الا بلكون واحد فقط ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون اكبر من 2.3 متر وعمق البلكون
اكبر من 10 صفوف مع الممر ويستتبع ذلك بالتالي ان ةكون المداخل والادراج واضحة كليا من اجل كل عشرة صفوف.
5. غرفة الاسقاط:
6. لا يوجد اتصال بين غرفة الاسقاط وبين الصالة عدا الفتحات اللازمة للاسقاط وفتحة المراقبة وتتم انارة هذه الغرفة اما طبيعيا او بواسطة منور
يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر او بواسطة درج خاص وفي حالة خاصة يمكن وجود غرفة ملحقة تفصل بين غرفة الاسقاط والوسط الخارجي
ابعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة لايقل عن 2 متر والارتفاع لا يقل عن 2.8 متر وعندما تتصل هذة الغرفة بأخرى يكون لها مخرج خاص نحو الوسط الخارجي فيمكن ان نكتفي بمساحة 4م2
ابواب الغرفة: تفتح البوبا نحو الخارج اما بالدفع من الخارج او السحب من الخارج ويؤمن بالقرب من الغرفة دورة مياة
المعايير التصميمية لمبانى المسارح
تصميم فراغات الجلوس فى اماكن التجمع كالمسارح والسنيمات لابد ان تتضمن الشروط التالية:
الكفاءة: كفاءة مساحة الارضية فى القدم المربع لكل مقعد معادلة فى مسافة الصف ومتوسط عرض المقعد ونصيب كل مقعد من المساحة:-
متوسط عرض المقعد بالبوصة
المسافة بين الصف والصف بالبوصة
متوسط عرض الممشى بالبوصة (لا يقل عن 42 بوصة) 
متوسط عدد المقاعد فى الصف لكل جزء (بين الصفين) الذى لا يزيد عن 8 مقاعد يعتبر تصميم غير كفء اما اقصى عدد مقاعد للصف من 14 الى 16 وخاصة القاعات المتعددة الاجنحة ، ومن 18 الى 50 او اكثر فى المقاعد المستمرة 
الطاقة الاستيعابية والمساحة المخصصة للجمهور:- 
35–75	Classroom
75–150	Lecture room, experimental
theater
150–300	Large lecture room, small
theater
300–750	Average drama theater in
educational setting
750-1500	Small commercial theater,
repertory theater, recital hall
1500–2000	Medium large theater, large
commercial theater
2000–3000	Average civic theater, concert
hall, multiple use hall
3000–6000	Very large auditorium

لمساحة الفعلية المستخدمة للصالة ( لم ناخذ فى الاعتبار المساحات الخدمية ):- ا
Minimum	Average	Maximum
Lectures (single speaker)	150	240	500
Revue, nightclub	350	450	700
Legitimate drama	250	550	1000
Dance	700	950	1200
Musicals, folk opera	800	1200	1800
Symphonic concerts	1500	2000	2500
Opera	1000	2500	4000
Pageant	2000	3500	5000
دوران المشاهد فى وضع الجلوس: يتم تقليل الام الراس الناتجة عن توجيهها الى نقطة الاحداث الى ادنى حد عن طريق توجيه المقعد نفسه او الصف الى تلك النقطة ومن ثم يتابع المشاهد الاحداث بدون اجهاد 
زاوية رؤية المشاهد: زاوية رؤية عين الانسان المحيطية 130 درجة وهى تلك الزاوية التى سوف تحدد بعد الصف الاول عن مسرح الاحداث ( خشبة المسرح او شاشة السينما )
الزاوية المقابلة للمتفرج:- وهى تساوى 130 درجة ايضا من نقطة الاحداث .. ويفضل تصميم الصفوف على هذا الاساس حيث ان المشاهد الذى يخرج عن نطاق تاثير هذا المجال لن يستطيع ان يتجاوب بصريا مع الحدث كما سيتبدد التاثير الصوتى الطبيعى للحدث 

المسافة بين مركز الاحداث واخر صف من الجماهير: تحقيق التجاوب السمعى والبصرى يكون اكثر فاعلية بواسطة تصغير المسافة مع الالتزام بالمبادئ الستة السابقة 

توجيه مسطح الرؤية ( المسرح او السنيما ):
يتم حساب df اصغر مسافة بين اول صف و مسطح الرؤية بواسطة اكبر زاوية مسموح بها بين خط الرؤية من الصف الاول الى اقصى اعلى مسطح الرؤية وتوجيه المشاهد عموديا على مسطح الرؤية ، واقصى قيمة مسموح بها لهذه الزاوية من 30 الى 45 درجة
لا يجب ان يتعدى البعد MDVوهو البعد بين ابعد مشاهد و مسطح الرؤية لا يجب ان يتعدى ثمانية اضعاف ارتفاع ذلك المسطح والافضل ان يكون ضغف او ثلاثة اضعاف عرض مسطح الرؤية
عرض مسطح الرؤية w النسب الملائمة بين عرض مسطح الرؤية وارتفاعه
يمكن ان تقلل درجة انحناء مسطح الرؤية تشويه الصورة الواضح لاعداد كبيرة من الجماهير ، هذا التقوس قد يساعد الصورة فى الاحتفاظ بتركيزها والاحتفاظ بانتظام الاضاءة على مسطح الرؤية

التصميم الاحاطى للصفوف عند زاوية التطويق صفر :
يتم حساب زاوية توزيع الجماهير امام مسطح الرؤية بواسطة اكبر حجم من الركن المقطوع من الشكل المستطيل المكون للمساحة المسموح لها من المقاعد على الجوانب
قد لا يملأ الجماهير الزاوية المقابلة للمتفرج والتى مركزها هو نقطة الاحداث
تتيح هذه الطريقة بعد اكبر للجمهور من مسطح الرؤية بكفاءة مناسبة
مدى اكبر فى اختيار حجم مسطح الاحداث
تؤمن لمساحة كبيرة من الرؤية للاحداث بدون اعاقة خطوط الرؤية 
السماح بحركة نموذجية لنقطة الاحداث فى كلا الاتجاهين العمودى والموازى لمحاور الرؤية
قد تكون هى الافضل للعروض الموسيقية اذ تمكن من حدوث فروق بسيطة بين الصوت المباشر والمنعكس الى الجمهور.


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

العمارة
العمارة :هي عمل ابداعى يشترط فيه العلم و الفن.
الفن:هو كل ما يعبر عن الجمال والذوق مثل النحت والديكور والفنون التطبيقية والتشكيلية.
يقول لوكال برجوزين: العمارة هي اللعب الرائع بالكتل تحت أشعة الشمس وهو من مؤيدي الفكر الوظيفي.
والعمل المعماري يجب أن يتوفر فيه أربع شروط وهي مرتبطة بالعلم والفن
1-الوظيفة(الانتفاع):وهي كل ما يمكن عمله في المنشأ ويجب أن يعبر المنشأ عن الوظيفة التي يقوم بها.
2-المتانة عامل الأمان) وهو شرط متعلق بالعلم.
3-الاقتصاد. 4-الجمال و الإبداع.
النظرية: هي أقوال و محاولات لتحقيق شرط العلم والفن وهي المادة التي تقوم بشرح وعمل دراسة تحليليه للأفكار المعمارية لبحث أسس تصميم ومعايير التصميم المعماري وذلك بانتقاء منشأ مثالي من الناحية العلمية لأن الجمال لا يتفق عليه. 
المعماري: هو المنسق العام لكل العناصر التي تؤثر في المشروع.
أنواع المباني: هناك اثنين مليون نوع من المباني والمنشات ويمكن تقسيمها إلى مجموعات.
المجموعة السكنية:ومنها(إسكان الشباب-تمليلك-إسكان فاخر-اجار)
مجموعه مباني: (العمل-المواصلات-الفنية-الرياضية)
محددات عمل المعماري:هدف تصميمي-محددات وقيود متطلبات المالك-شكل القطعة المراد إقامة المنشأ فيها وهي الموقع والإمكانيات.
عناصرالوحده السكنية
عناصر أساسيه :المعيشة - النوم.
عناصر خدمية :المطبخ - الحمام.
العناصرالخدميه ( المطابخ)
وظائف المطبخ:
1-الطبخ : ويستخدم فيه (البوتاجاز(90-100-60) -الأواني-الشفاط) ويفضل وضعها قريبه من بعضها لتسهيل استخدامها.
2-التخزين : ويستخدم فيه (دولاب سفلي-دولاب علوي-ثلاجة-فريزر).
3-الغسيل : ويستخدم فيه (حوض غسيل-غسالة أطباق).
وهناك بعض القطع حسب الطلب مثل طاولة طعام.
التوجيه : 
1-اعتبارات خاصة بالبيئة الخارجية : (الرياح-الشمس-إلview(المطل-المنظر) مثل الشارع والبحر).
2-اعتبارات خاصة بالبيئة الداخلية : وهي علاقة عناصر المسكن.
3-الفرش : وهي علاقة عناصر المطبخ يبعضها البعض.
أولا الاعتبارات الخاصة بالبيئة الخارجية
1-الرياح : لا يفضل وضع المطبخ في اتجاه الرياح السائدة (بالنسبة لمصر
تأتي الياح شمالا) وذلك لخفض معدل انتشار الرياح داخل وخارج المنشأ.
2-الشمس : لا يوجد ضرر من دخول أشعة الشمس للمطبخ وبالنسبة لمصر يساعد وجود المطبخ في الجنوب عكس اتجاه الرياح في دخول أشعة الشمس للمطبخ باستمرار طوال العام.
3-الview : ترتيب العناصر داخل المسكن علي الview تأتي المعيشة أولا ثم النوم ثم المطبخ ثم الحمام.
وعنصر الview يسبق عنصر الرياح في التوجيه وتليهم الشمس فإذا حدث تعارض في التصميم بين وجود المطبخ في عكس اتجاه الرياح والمطل ترجح كفة التوجيه بالمطل.
ثانيا الاعتبارات الخاصة بالبيئة الداخلية :
1-يفضل وضع المطبخ قريب من المدخل.
2-يفضل وضع المطبخ قريب غرفة المعيشة (السفرة ثم الصالون ثم الأنتريه).
التوزيع المثالي لعناصر الوحدة السكنية (zoning).
يفضل وضع المطبخ قريب من المدخل وذلك ليسهيل نقل الأغراض المنزلية إلى داخل المطبخ لتخزينها وعدم تعريض الفرش للاتساخ من جراء المرور بالأغراض المنزلية بما تحويه من مواد سائله وزيتيه كما تعتبر هذه الأغراض المنزلية من عورة البيت فلا يحبذ اطلاع أي ضيف يتصادف وجوده بالبيت عليها.
ويفضل وضع المطبخ بجوارالمعيشه لتسهيل نقل الطعام من المطبخ إلى السفرة مع مراعاة عدم تداخل خط السير بينهما مع أي خط سير أخر حتى لا يتعرض أحد لأي ضرر جراء سقوط الأطباق بسبب تصادم الأشخاص.
ثالثا الفرش :
1-لا يوضع البوتاجاز تحت شباك وذلك حتى لا ينطفئ بفعل الهواء 
وكذلك لسرعة نضوج الطعام وعدم تعارض هواء الشباك مع الأبخرة الناتجة من عملية الطبخ مما يسبب توزيع والتصاق الأبخرة على جدران المطبخ وبمرور الوقت تتسخ الجدران بشده وهناك اعتبار هام بالنسبة لمصر إلا وهو رياح الخماسين المحملة بالأتربة والتي تسقط بالأطعمة ولكل ذلك يفضل وضع فشاط فوق البوتاجاز للتخلص من الأتربة والأبخرة ...الخ.
علاقة البوتاجاز والحوض والثلاجة ببعضهم (مثلث الحركة).
أقرب العناصر للباب الثلاجة ثم الحوض ثم البوتاجاز ويتم تنظيمهم في مثلث للحركة ولا يجب وضع أي شئ يعترض مثلث الحركة.
يفضل وضع الحوض على الواجهة الخارجية للمطبخ أي التي بها الشباك وذلك لتسهيل عملية الصرف والصيانة للمواسير.
ويفضل قرب الباب من الحائط ويمكن عدم جعل الباب شديد القرب من الحائط وترك مسافة تكفي لوضع دولاب تخزين مناسب (حوالي 50سم) وبذلك يتم استغلال مساحه المطبخ بشكل أفضل دون إهدار أي جزء.
الاضاءه : يفضل عمل اضاءه عامه للمطبخ وهي اللمبة الموجودة في الأسقف وعمل اضاءه أخرى خاصة بمنطقة الحوض لضمان النظافة.
التشطيب : وهو حسب رغبة المالك ولكن يشترط أن تكون خامات التشطيب مصنوعة من مواد غير قابله للاشتعال وسهلة التنظيف وتتحمل الرطوبة ومن أمثلة ذلك الاشاني والسيراميك.
بعض المقاسات الهامه في فرش المطبخ:
1-الثلاجة : 60سم*70سم*(16:8 قدم) ويجب ترك مسافة لا تقل عن 10-20سم بين الجدار وخلف الثلاجة وعادة ما تفتح الثلاجة ناحية اليمين .
2-الدولاب : 90*(60:45) سم.
3-الحوض : صفايه وعين واحده 90*150:100*60سم. صفايه وعنين 90*150:110*60سم.
4-البوتاجاز : 90*70*60سم.
أقل طول وعرض للمطبخ هو 135حسب النظريات ولكن القانون العسكري سنة97 حدد ال150كحد أدنى لأضلاع المطبخ.
إذا كان عرض المطبخ 180سم يمكن فرشه على شكل حرف u بشرط أن تكون دواليب المطبخ لا تزيد عن 45سم. أما إذا كانت الدواليب 60سم فيجب ألا يقل عرض المطبخ عن 210سم.
فرش المطبخ :هناك مناطق يصعب استخدامها بشكل دائم يوميا ولذلك اتجهت إليها النظريات ببعض الحلول وهي الأركان والأماكن المرتفعة.
بالنسبه للأركان يمكن تخزين الأشياء التي يتم استعمالها موسميا أو على فترات زمنيه متباعدة وبذلك نقلل من فرص الاصابه التي يتعرض لها مستخدم هذا الجزء ولا يحبذ وضع اسطوانة الغاز لتكرار استخدامها يوميا.كما يمكن استغلال هذا المكان بشكل أفضل إذا جاءت فتحت الدولاب بزاوية على الجدارين على أن يتراوح عرض الفتحة عن 30-60سم ويمكن أشغالها بأرفف اسطوانية الشكل تسهل من استخدام هذا المكان.
أما بالنسبة للتخزين العلوي فيكون أقل من التخزين السفلي وذلك لصعوبة استخدام الدواليب العلوية والتي يتراوح عرضها ما بين 35-40سم.
ولا يحبذ وضع أشياء كبيره بالدواليب العلوية وذلك لخطورة التعرض لسقوط هذه الأشياء على مستخدمها وكذلك حتى لا تجازف ربة البيت باستخدام كرسي أو سلم لاستخدام الدواليب مما يعرضها للسقوط والاصابه.
ويجب ألا يزيد ارتفاع أعلى رف مستخدم عم 180سم ويراعى سهولة تحريكه وخلعه للتنظيف أو أي غرض أخر. الحمامات الاعتبارات الخاصة بالبيئة الخارجية : (الرياح-الشمس-المطل).
1-لا يفضل وضع الحمام في اتجاه الرياح السائدة وأفضل موضع له بالنسبة 
لمصر هو الجنوب الشرقي والجنوب الغربي والجنوب.
2-يفضل وضع الحمام قريبا من غرف النوم للخصوصية وكثرة استعماله.
3-يفضل وضع الحمام في اتجاه الشمس لتقليل الرطوبة.
4-لا يفضل وضع الحمام على المطل أما إذا دعت الضرورة لذلك فيمكن عمل منور صغير للحمام يسمى (DUCT) حيث يقوم بالتغطية على مواسير الصرف والسماح بصيانتها عن طريق فتحات خاصة به ويجب 
ألا يقل عرض الDUCT عن 60سم حتى يسمح للعامل بصيانته.
الأعتبارات الخاصة بالبيئة الداخلية :
1-لا يفضل وضع الحمام الرئيسي بالبيت قريب من المدخل.
2-لا يفضل وضع الحمام الرئيسي قريب من غرفة المعيشة.
3-يفضل وضع الحمام الرئيسي قريب من غرف النوم.
4-إذا زادت مساحة الشقة عن 120م يجب عمل حمام أو دورة مياه تحتوي على حوض و(W.C).
5-إذا زادت مساحة الشقة عن 150م يفضل عمل حمام أخر كامل به الدش والحوض وال(W.C) ومستقلا عن الحمام الرئيسي.
الفرش : (الحوض-الw.c-الدش (بانيو-حوض قدم) –البيديه).
1-الحوض ويكون 60:35*90سم.
2-الw.c ويكون 30*70*38.5سم.
3-البانيو ويكون 60*187.5:120سم.
الحوض القدم فيكون مربع عادتا ويتراوح ما بين 100:80*12:10سم.
اعتبارات فرش الحمام:
1-يفضل وضع الحوض قريب من المدخل لكثرة استخدامه ولا يعترض الطريق اليه قطعه أخرى.
2-يفضل وضع البيديه والقاعدة قريبه من الباب وعلى الجدار الخارجي
للحمام لسهولة الصرف ويطلق على القاعدة ذات الصرف المباشر اسم B كما يطلق على القاعدة ذات الصرف المنكسر اسمS ويجب ألا يعوق السير اليه قطعه أخرى.
3-لا يفضل وضع الحوض تحت شباك للسماح بوضع مرآه فوق الحوض.
4-التشطيب حسب رغبة المالك ولكن يشترط أن تكون خامات التشطيب 
مصنوعة من مواد غير قابله للاشتعال وسهلة التنظيف وتتحمل الرطوبة ومن أمثلة ذلك ألاشاني والسيراميك.
مواسير الصرف : (ماسورة صرف-الحوض-البانيو-البيديه).
ويمكن الاستفادة من الحمام بشكل أمثل وذلك بوضع البانيو أو الحوض قدم خلف الباب وبذلك يمكن وضع ستار حوله ونمكن شخصين من استخدام الحمام في آن واحد ولا يمكن وضع أي قطعه أخرى بهذا المكان للضرر.
العناصر الأساسية (غرف النوم)
الاعتبارات الخاصة بالبيئة الخارجية : (الرياح-الشمس-المطل).
1-يفضل التوجيه للشمال والشرق.
2-يفضل التوجيه على المطل.
الأعتبارات الخاصه بالبيئه الداخليه :
1-يفضل أن تجمع غرف النوم في جناح واحد.
2-يفضل أن يكون مدخل غرف النوم بعيدا عن المدخل الرئيسي.
3-يجب أن يكون الحمام قريبا من جناح النوم.
4-لا يفضل دخول جناح النوم من المعيشه والعكس.
5-لا يفضل توزيع غرف النوم من مدخل الصاله.
6-يجب ألا يتقاطع خط السير بين الحمام وغرف النوم بخط سير آخر. 
7-يمكن نقل المطبخ والحمام بجوار غرف النوم ولا يمكن العكس.
المواصفات القياسيه لغرف النوم.
1-أقل عرض لغرفة النوم 270سم على ألا تقل مساحتها عن 10م.
2-يجب أن تكون الاضاءه لغرف النوم طبيعيه(شارع-حديقه-منور سكني).
3-يجب ألا تقل مساحة الشباك عن 1\8مساحة الغرفه ولا يقل عن عرض الشباك عن 50سم.
4-يمكن عمل أكثر من شباك وتجمع مساحتهم على ألا يقل مجموع مساحتهم عن 1\8 مساحة الغرفه ولا يقل عرض أي شباك عن 50سم.
5- يمكن استثناء غرف المربيات والمدن الجامعيه والفنادق.
الاعتبارات الخاصه بالفرش: (سرير-دولاب-تسريحه-شيفونيره-مكتب).
1-يفضل أن تكون الاضاءه للمكتب من الجهة اليسرى.
2-لا يفضل وضع السرير تحت شباك.
3-لا يجب أن يوضع الدولاب بجوار شباك للتعرض للهواء.
4-المسافه بين السرير وأقرب حاجزلا تقل عن 60سم.
5-عدم استخدام السرير ككرسي.
6-مساحة المنور =(1\3أرتفاع المنشأ) ويحسب ارتفاع المنشأ من جلسة أول شباك مستفيد من المنور من أسفل.
المعيشه
الأعتبارات الخاصه بالبيئه الخارجيه : (الرياح-الشمس-المطل).
1-يفضل التوجيه للشمال والشرق.
2-يفضل التوجيه على المطل.
عناصر الاتصال :
عناصر الاتصال الرأسيه: وهي التي تمكن من الانتقال بين منسوبين مختلفين في الارتفاع (السلالم-المنحدرات-المصاعد).
عناصر الاتصال الأفقيه: وهي التي تمكن من الانتقال من مكان لأخر في نفس المستوى (الممرات-الطرقاتCorrider-صالات التوزيعLobby).
اذا كانت نسبة العرض للطول=2:1 تسمى طرقه. 
وتتراوح ما بين 150:90سم في المباني الخاصه ولا يفضل أن تزيد عن ذلك وتصل في المباني العامه من300:150سم وقد تزيد عن ذلك لإعتبارات خاصه ونظرا لطلب العميل أو طبيعة المنشأ.
العناصر المؤثره على الفراغات الأفقيه:
1-عدد المستخدمين : اذا زاد عدد المستعملين عن 50فرد يجب أن يوضع مخرجين ويجب أن يفتح الباب للخارج على الطرقه أو الردود للخلف بالباب فتحه للخارج أيضا ويمكن وضع باب يفتح للداخل والخارج في المباني العامه مع مراعاة هل الأفراد الذين يستخدمون المنشأ أطفال أم كبار.
2-نوع المنشأ واستعماله : الطرقات ذات الحمل الواحد يتراوح عرضها ما بين 150:90سم أما الطرقات ذات الحمل المزدوج فيتراوح عرضها ما بين 300:240سم.
التوجيه : يفضل في المباني العامه أن تطل جميع الغرف على الview. وبالنسبه للمدارس يجب أن تكون جميع الفصول في اتجاه الشمال


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2008)

نظريات العمارة الخاصة بالمعارض
اختيار الموقع 
هناك شروط عامة يستلزم تواغرها فى الموقع وهى 
1- سهولة الوصول الية 2- ان تتناسب المساحة مع عدد الاجنحة والجمهو ر المتوقع لتلافى التكدس 3- طبيعة الارض وتنوعها مع تجنب العناصر التى يصعب التحكم فيها 
4- طبيعة المنطقة المحيطة بالمعرض والزوايا التى يرى منها الموقع 
5- نوعية المعرض الامكان احتيار الموقع المناسب لة مع دراسة علاقتة بالمدينة ما فيها 


دراسة العلاقات الوظيفية 

ان تصميم المعرض هو توزيع لعناصر برنامج معين على الموفع المختار بهدف تحقيق علااقات وظظظظيفية سليمة ذات وظظائف مختلفه 
مثل المداخل والمخارج والاجنحة والمسطحات الخضراء والمسطحات المائية والمبانى والمواصلات ولالانتظار 
وللوصو ل لهذة العلااقات الى الحل ااالامثل ينبغى 
1- دراسة ااالامكنانيات المتاخة للموقع والتاكد من وجود مزايا طبيعية ومناطق اثريه يمكن ان تسغل لمصلحة التصميم 2- ويتم تقسيم المناطق فى الموقع بما يتلائم مع نوع الخدمة المنوطة لكل منطقة 
3- ام المداحل فيجب توفير العدد الكافى منها مع توززيعها بحيث لاتؤدى الى اختراق الحركة 
4- ام االاجنحة فهةى العنصر الاساسى فى المعرض وتوزع تبعا الى عدة اعتبارات مثل طبيعة الارض والمبانى والمسطحات الخضراء والبحيرات الطبيعية والصناعية 


دراسة وسائل المواصلاات الداخلية تنقسم السرعة فى وسائل المواصلاات الداخليه اللى 
1- السرعه البطيئه التى تهدف الى اعطاء الفكلرة القريبه عن المعررض وتتكون من عربات صغيرة معلقة او مممرات متحركه 
2- السرعة السريعه تعطى فكره عن الموقع وتكون بواسطة قطار كهربى سريع ويتوقف هذا الدرج فى السرعه على حجم المعرض ونوعيته 


دراسة التشكيل البصرى للموقع 
تتطاب هذة الدراسة ما يلى 
1- معالجة الموقع 
2- دراسة لعلافات البصرية بين المانى والفراغات 
3- اساس الموقع 
وهذا هو شرحها 

1- معاجة الموقع 
اما ان يكون الاتجاة نحو تاكيد طبييعة الموقع والمحافظة علية وام ان يكون الاتجاة الى القضاء على ما يئكد هذا الطابع او تعديله 
2- دراسة العلااقات البصرية بين المانى والفراغات 
وهناك نوعان من المعارض 
1- المعارض ذات التصميم الواحد وهذة المعارض تاخذ شكلا موحدا او مجموعه اشكال مخددة ولايكون التشكيل الفرغى صعب فيكون التشابة هناك فى الالوان والمواد والتفاصيل والتشكيل النهائى للمبانى فيساعد ذلك على الترابط البصرى والوحده التى تظهر للسائرن علىمختلف سرعاتهم 
2- المعارض ذات التصميم الحلر وفيها يكون الحرية فى التشكيل ولكن المشكلة الاساسية هى كيفية اجاد تجانس واسمرا رفاغى ويكون نجاح التصميم من الناحية البصرية لتحقيق راحة للمشاهد نفسيا وبصريا وذلك باشباع اللرغبات والاحتياجات المتعددة الجوانب لزور المعرض على قدر الامكان للوصول الى التجانس والاستمرار المطلوبين وبذلك نضمن وججود علااقه منظورية تؤدى الى التجتانس والاسترار بالتدرج بالمساحة المخصصه اللاجنحة
ويجب كذلك ان تردس العلااقات الكمختلفة للكتل سواء المبانى او الاشجار او الفراغات لليلا اذ تتدخل الاضائة فى تجسيم المبانى كوحدات غراغية كما تتدخل فى تحديد علااقتها فى بما يحيط بها فى الموقع حيث تبرز الاضاءة ما فى المبنى من نواخى جمالية او تحول المبنى من كتل ثقيله مضاءة الى اضاء خفيفة ليلا وتتاثر اضاءة المموقع بنوع المبنى وطبيعة مواد وحجم البناء وتشكيله فى الفضاء ويعتقد البعض انة الظلال هى سببها الاضاءة وهذا خطاء وعموما يجب ان تلتزم الاضاءة باسسها المعمارية كى تتلائم مع متطلبات وظظيفتهعا دون انفعال او اجهاد 
3- اثاث الموقع 
ويشمل النباتا ت والنافورات واعمدة النور والعنناصر الففنية الاخرى ولا تكون وظظفتها الامتاع البصرى فقط ولكن تكون ذات وظيفه اساسية مثل التاثري الكمبير على منخ الموقع وتعطى النافورتا ومسطحات المياة احساسا منعكسا ورقيقا يتوازن مع جفا ف المبنى وتعطى اعمدة الانارة احسلسا بشكل المبنى ويجب الحرص على الا تكوتن قبيحة اثاء النهار وذلك اما باحفائها فوق مستوى النظر او بتبسيط شكلها 

العوامل التى توث ر غى تصميم كبانى المعارض 
1- الجمهو ر
2- طبيعة المعروضات 


1- الجمهور 
يحد الجمهور نو اض وطابغه وحجمه وامتدادة وخطوط السير بة ولذلك يجب التصميم بناء على نوعية الجمهور المنتظر من حيث السن والنستوى ولذلك يج بالتنويع فى المادة المعروضة الارضاء اكبر قدر ممكن من الجمهور واهم شى فى تصميم المعرض هو خطووط السير فسوء التصميم يؤدى الى تكدس الناس ووقوفهم صفوف طويلة امام المنى وبزلك يكون المعرض عامل طرد وليس عامل جذب 
20 طبيعة المعرضات 
يملى موضوع العلرصض وطبيعة الجهة العارضة تلثير كبيرا على المعرصض فاذا كان المعرض مقدما لغرض تجارى مثلا وجب دراسة المعروضات وتنسيقها وللجهة العارضة ايضا تاثير كبير على شكل الجناح وحجمه ففى المعارض العغامية تتنافس كبرى الدول فى اقامة مبانى ضخمة وافكار انشائية مبتكرة وذلك عكس المعارض المحيطهالصغيرة وكذلك تتاثرطبيعة المعروضات بنوعبة العرض سوا كان دائما او مؤقتا او متنقلا 

عناصر التصميم الداخلى للجناح 
1- المسقط وخطوط السير 
2- الفراغ الداخلى 

1- المسقط وخطوط السير

ان هدف التصميم المثالى هو توحيد حركة الناس بطريقة تمكنهم من رؤية المعرض بسهولة دون ان يضلوا الطريق او يشعروا بالملل او التعب ويجب على المصم ان يراعى التغيرات التلى قد تطرا عل الحركة المتوقعة لتلافى التجمع الناتج عن تباطؤ الناس وفضولهم وهناك نوعان من خطوط السر
محدد 
وخط سير غير محدد

خط السير المحدد ويستعمل اذا كان هدف المعرض تقديم موضوع متسلسل ويتحتم معة ان يرى كل شخص كل شى ويجب مرعاة الاتى 
1- ان لا تذيد المافىة المحددة عن 100 متلر بتوفير اماكن حرة لتجنب الشعور بالتنفيذ غير المحتمل مع التنوع فى المحور المخيطى 
2- يجب مرعاة تجميع المعروضات ذات الطبيعة الواحدة فى مكان واحد 
3- يجب مراعة وجود مكان كافى امام المخا ليقف الزائر ويتامل ما هو معروض دون اعاقة للمرور 
4- يجب وضع المعروضات الفنية فى اماكن منفصلة لان الناس لايتوقفون لمشاهداتها جميعا 


2- حط السير غير المحدد
ويتبع فى معظم المعارض التى لاتحتج لهذا التسلسل مثل الاسواق التجارية حيث التانف بين الاجنحة المختافة واهو ما فى المسقط الحر هو ان يترك للزائر فرصة التجول وياخذ هذا النوع اشكال عديدة فيكون على شكل مجموعة متتابعة من صالاات العرض المربوطة بالممرات ويجب ان لاتتشابة المسارات امام المشاهد حتى لايشعر انة ضل الطريق او انة لم يرى كل مايجب رؤيتة كذذلك يجب تلافى الممرات المستقيمة فى المسقط وتكون الممرات المتعرجة افضل حيث تقدم اثارة وتغيير

2- الفراغ الداخلى 
ان اى فراغ معمارى ليس فى الوافع الا وسط ويحتوى الانسلتن الذى يمارس نشاطة فية والمعارض لاتخرج عن هذا التعريف فهناك علااقة ماكدة بين المعرض وبين ما يحتوره ومن يدخلة ويتوقف نجاح المعرض على مدى استيفا هذة العلااقة حقها من الدراسة وذلك من خلاال ثلاث مطااب اساسية 
1- الوظيفة 
تتمثل فى مطالب الانسان الحسية من ناحية المقياس والشكل وتوجية الحركة ووووطريقة الاضاءة واتصال الفراغات مع دراسة لطبيعة نفسية الزائر وتصرفة فى الفراغ وتاثير افلااغات المختلفة علية 

2- الثبات وطرق الانشاء 
لايمكن ايجلد فراغ معمارى داخلى سواء للعرض او لغير العرض وهناك ايضا قشرة خارجية تحتاج لوسيلة انشائية لتنفيذها علااقة وثيقة بين الفراغ والمنشئ الان الشل الاساسى لاى انشائية مبنى ينشى من عدة عوامل منها شكل الحركة فية اوحجم الفراغ المطلوب 
3- الجمال 
ويعنى ووجود تكامل بين عناصر تكوينية تختصص بانسب والتكرار والايقعا والتماسك الشكلى والتباين وهى متصلة ببناء الانسان النفسى كما انها عوامل رمزية مبنية على اساس تعبيرات اكتسبتها اشكال معينة فى مواقف وتلبية هذة المطالب الاساسية

عناصر الفراغ الداخلى 
وهى الامكانيات التى يمكن استخدامها وهى 
1- المفياس
يعرف بانة العلااقة بين ابعاد الجزء الى الكل وفى حالة المعرض ينتج المقياس المنااسب للوظيفة عن تفاعل مجموعة ابعاد المعرض مع نوع المعروضات وحجمها وحركة الجمهور 
وحجمة 

2- اللون 
تلعب الالوان دورا بارزا فى التلثير البصرى لتصميم الفلراغ حيث يستعمل فية الوان متجانسة لربط مجموعة من الاشياء ذات طبيعة واحدة وحديثا استعملت التعبيرات المختافه بالوان مثل الدقى والبرودة والثقل لربط الفراغات بواسطة العلااقات بين المستويات المختلفة 

3- الاضاءة 
للاضاءة اهمية قصوى فى المعارض فى توضح وظيفة المعروض وتظهر خصائص المعروض الواضحة والدقيقة على حد سوا وكذلك جعله لافت للانظار وهناك نوعان كمن الاضاءة 
1- الاضاءة الصناعية 
وهى مرتبطه بالدراسة الفراغيه ارتباط وثق عن طريق عملبن 
1- وعية الاضاءة وتصميم المصادر الضووئية 
2- تاثيرعا فى اظهار معالم الفراغ الداخلى والمعروضات

2- الاضاءة الطبيعية 
نكون الاضاءة الطبيعية ناجحة فى حالة مسطحات العلرض الكبيرة المطلوب تداخلها مع الجو الخارجى المحيط ويدى استخدام الافنية الداخلية الى التداخل مع الجوو الخارجى المحيط ايضا حيث تستخدم الاضاءة الطبيعية ةالصناعية للوصول الى حل ناجح وتكن الاضاءة الطبيعية لازمة الانواع خاصة من المعروضات 
فمثلا عندما تكو ن اللوان المعروضات هى العنصر المهم فى العرض وكذلك عند الرغبة فى ابرا ز الخط الخارجى للمعروضات وتتميز الاضاءة الصحيحة فى المعارض بميزتين اساسيتين 
1- ان تمكن طبيعة الاضاءة عين الززائر منادء وظيفتها بحرية دون تعب 
2- ان ترضى مختلف الاذواق للشخصيات المتنوعة للزوار 
3- تتناسب شدة الاضاءة المطلوبة تناسب عكسيا مع حجم المعروضات 
4- تعطى الاضاءة الجيدة الزائر شعور بالافة تساعدة على ملاحظة التفصيل الدقية للمعرضات

4- المؤثرات الخارجية 
عند بداية عصر المعارض كان من السهل على الجمهور واثارة دهشتة اما اليو م يحتاج المصممم لمجهود حتى يصل الى ابتكار يجذب انتباة الجمهور ومن اهم مايجذب انتباة المشاهدين هو 1- الشئ المتحرك 
2--- الاهتمام بانشاط البشرى 
3- العب بالاضواء والاسقاطات المختلفة 


الاشكال المختلفة للفراغ 

يلزم المعارض انبكون الفراغ الخاص بالعرض مهما كان شكلة وحجمة ديناميكيا يوفر لمشاهد احساسا باثارة والفضول وتتم فية الحركة بسلام دون ملل 

اتجاهت تشكيل فرغ المعرض 
1- العرض فى فراغ واحد كبير 
2- العرض فى فرغ عضوى 
3- العرض فى الهواء الطلق

التغطيات المستخدمة فى مبانى المعارض 

1- منشات قشرية 
2- منشات كابيلة
3- الجمالونات الفراغية 
4- المنشات الغشائية+

















يعتبر المعرض مؤسسة عامة تهدف للحفاظ على مقتنيات الإنسان وإعماله وإعادة تأهيلها لتنمية معارف الناس وأذواقهم وهي منشآت يتمثل علو شأنها بقيمة المقتنيات التي تحويها داخل جدرانها. ويتسع مفهوم المعرض ليشمل حدائق الحيوانات ومشاتل النباتات وأحواض الأحياء المائية..
كما أن نشأة المعرض ترجع للعامل الاقتصادي وهو الذي دفع الأثرياء إلى اقتناء الآثار والتحف واللوحات الفنية التي امتلكها المعارض والمتاحف المشهورة كالمتحف البريطاني في لندن، ومتحف اللوفر في باريس ومتحف الأرمتياج في روسيا.
وكان هناك دور للعامل الديني قديماً في نشأة المعارض حيث كانت الأمية متفشية وعالية النسبة فاضطرت المؤسسات إلى استخدام الأعمال الفنية واللوحات والرسامات لنشر تعاليم الدين وأصوله وتقديس بعض المعتقدات والأشخاص.. 
ويتكون المعرض من العناصر الآتية:
مدخل- بهو المدخل- أمانات- تذاكر- امن وحراسة- إرشاد- قاعة محاضرات- صالة عرض رئيسة- قاعات عرض- مكتبة- مخازن.

المقومات الأساسية للعرض: 
1 ـ نوعية العرض 
إن أي فراغ معماري ليس في الواقع إلا وسط يحتوي الإنسان الذي يمارس نشاطه فيه والمعارض لا تخرج عن هذا المفهوم فهناك علاقة مؤكدة بين العرض ومايحتويه ومن يدخله ليتلاءم فيها المظهر مع التحليل المنطقي لموضوع العرض، وذلك من خلال ثلاث مطالب أساسية:ـ 
الوظيفة: وهي تتمثل في مطالب الإنسان الحسية من ناحية المقياس والكل وتوجيه الحركة وطريقة الإضاءة واتصال الفراغات مع دراسة لطبيعة نفسية الزائر وتصرفه في الفراغ وتأثير الأشكال المختلفة عليه. 
الثبات وطريقة الإنشاء: فلا يمكن خلق فراغ معماري داخلي سواء للعرض أو لغيره دون وجود قشرة خارجية تحتاج لوسيلة إنشائية لتنفيذها ونجد دائماً علاقة وثيقة بين الفراغ والمنشأ إذ أن الشكل الأساسي لأي مبنى ينشأ من عدة عوامل منها شكل الحركة فيه أو حجم الفراغ المطلوب. 
الجمال : وهو التكامل بين عناصر تكوينية وتختص بالنسب والتكرار والإيقاع والتباين وهي متأصلة في بناء الإنسان النفسي وعوامل رمزية مبنية على أساس تعبيرات اكتسبها أشكال معينة في مواقف معينة .ولا بد عند التخطيط للعرض يتبادر إلى الذهن السؤال عن العرض وهو " هل القطعة المعروضة يستدعي الأمر عرضها دائماً وطويلاً أم لمدة محدودة وبشكل مؤقت ؟ " 
ففي الحالة الأولى تكون القطعة لا غنى عنها في العرض، أما في الحالة الثانية فهي مجرد عنصر مساعد تكفي زيادة واحدة لاستيعابه ونستطيع التوصل من ذلك بأن شكل الفراغ يجب أن يكيف ليتناسب مع احتياجان العرض، ويمكن تقسيم العرض إلى الأنواع التالية ( مؤقت ، دائم ، متنقل ، وفي الهواء المتنقل ) 
1ـ العرض المؤقت: قد يكون عرضاً للمقتنيات الجديدة والتي يعثر عليها في الحفائر أو تشتري أو تهدى إلى المعرض، وتبقى معروضة فترة من الوقت، وقد توزع بعدها على قاعات المتحف الأخرى حسب طرازها الفني أو مادتها. ويمكن إجراء تجارب لتعديل فراغ المبنى، وضبط مرور الزائرين وترتيب المعروضان في المعرض المؤقت. ولكي يحقق العرض المؤقت هدفه عليه أن ييسر سرعة انتقال الزائر من مكان لآخر مع السماح لعينيه بالانتقال من موضوع لآخر حتى يمكنه الاستمتاع بأكبر قدر ممكن في زيارة واحدة، وألا تتركز زيارته في ناحية دون أخرى. 
2ـ العرض الدائم: لابد أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار الاحتياجات المميزة للعرض العام والعرض الخاص بالمختصين، يتوفر في بعض المعارض فراغ عرض للأطفال، وفيه يجب أن يزداد الشرح والربط بين الأشياء المعروضة، لذلك فإن الوسيلة الطبيعية لتقديم مجموعة من الحقائق في نفس الوقت فالشئ ذو أبعاد ـ أي الملموس ـ يزيد من قدرات الطفل على الفهم واستيعاب المعلومات.
3ـ العرض المتنقل: 
هناك كثير من المعارض تمد نشاطها في العرض عن طريق العروض الدورية في المدن الأخرى أو في نفس المدينة في مراكز أصغر. ولا بد أن يكون التصميم فيها تصميم مرن قابل للتغيير ولإعادة الاستخدام ولا بد من توفر فيه الوحدات المتحركة لتطويع التصميم لنوع المعروضات ولما كانت أجزاء العرض المتنقل عرضه لكثير من الفك والتركيب ، وجب أن تكون قوية تتحمل وأن تكون سهلة التنظيف والإعداد لأزمة العروض المتنقلة .
4ـ العرض في الهواء الطلق: 
إن العرض بالخارج لا يختلف في أساسياته عن العرض داخل المبنى فيما عدا وجود مصدر ضوء متغير ولكنه معروف وهو السماء. والمعروضات تحتاج لحامل وربما تحتاج حماية وينبغي وضعها في مكان محدد كذلك للرؤية، كذلك رؤيتها بتتابع.
ومن الممكن توفر مصدر ضوء اصطناعي وهذا ببناء شكل من حوائط ومظلات وقواعد ومستويات مرتفعة.
تشكيل فراغ العرض:
1_ العرض في فراغ واحد كبير: وهو الاتجاه الحديث في تشكيل الفراغ بإيجاد فراغات ضخمة مستمرة يمكن تقسيمها بواسطة قواطيع خفيفة متحركة.
مميزات الاتجاه:
_ تحقيق البساطة والفاعلية والمرونة مع إمكانية التنوع في الاستخدام.
_ المحافظة على الشكل العام.
_ احترام عناصر المعرض الداخلية للمقياس الإنساني.
2_ العرض في فراغ عضوي: وهو الأسلوب التقليدي عن طريق تقسيم الفراغات بحوائط ثابتة إلى غرف عرض قد تكون منفصلة أو متصلة ويحبذ المسقط ذو الوحدات المتصلة التي تحدد في فراغات المعرض مناطق لها بداية ونهاية واتجاه موحد بواسطة عناصر موجهة , حوائط مستويات أرضية , أو سقف.


مميزاته:
_ خلق تنوع في الجو المحيط في إطار متكامل ومتماسك.
_إمكانية التركيز على بعض العناصر المهمة.
_ الفراغ العضوي غني بالحركة والتوجيه وسهولة معالجة العناصر التي تحتويه.
3_ العرض في الهواء الطلق:
وهو معتمد على الظروف المحيطة من مباني وأشجار ومسطحات مياه وأحيانا السماء تكون خلفية للمعروضات , قد يقام في ميدان أو حديقة عامة.
_ ويلزم العناية أكثر بتنسيق الموقع.
_ يراعى الابتكار والتجديد والبساطة.
نوع المعروضات:
يعتمد تصميم فراغ العرض بصورة أساسية على نوع المعروضات, للمتطلبات المختلفة, ومن الصعب إيجاد تقسيم محدد للأنواع المختلفة للمعروضات, يمكن وضع تقسيم عام كالآتي:
1_ عرض فنون وآثار: وتأخذ القاعات الشكل الطولي أكثر من الشكل المربع.
2_ عرض تاريخي وثقافي: تحتاج إلى فراغات عرض أقل حيث تحفظ المعروضات في رفوف عرض.
3_ عرض الفنون الشعبية و الانتروبولوجيا: تتميز المعروضات هنا بالفخامة وتتطلب فراغات كبيرة حيث يلزم إعادة بناء بيئات تاريخية مشابهة.
4_ عرض عملي: تتميز المعروضات هنا بالتنوع في الحجم والخصائص المعمارية وهناك عدة طرق لتصنيف المعروضات من خلال تقسيمها إلى مضائل معادن, حشرات, نباتات, وتتطلب فراغات عرض متوسطة الحجم.
الإضاءة:
وهي من أهم العناصر المؤثرة في تصميم فراغات العرض وصورها:
1- الإضاءة الطبيعية: وتتميز برخص التكلفة ويمكن أن تكون علوية أو جانبية ومنها:
- الإضاءة العلوية: تفضل معماريا وذلك ل:
إمكانية التحكم في كمية واتجاه الضوء الساقط.
توفير كمية إضاءة منتظمة لتحقيق رؤية جيدة.
لا تؤثر العناصر الخارجية من أشجار ومباني على كمية ونوع الضوء.
توفير المسطحات والحوائط للعرض.
إتاحة أقصى عمق للمبنى دون الحاجة لأفنية داخلية وسهولة تأمين العرض لقلة الفتحات.
وعيوبها قليلة يتغلب عليها ببعض المعالجات الفنية, ومن هذه العيوب : زيادة حمل السقف وتراكم الأتربة وصعوبة التنظيف واحتمالات تسرب المياه .
- الإضاءة الجانبية:
وتتم عن طريق نوافذ تقليدية بأحجام مختلفة أو فتحات مستمرة بطول الحائط ويمكن وضع الفتحات في مستوى النظر, عيبها الأساسي عدم إمكانية استخدام الحائط لأغراض العرض .
مميزات الإضاءة الجانبية:
توفير تهوية جيدة ودرجة حرارة مناسبة والبساطة في التصميم وإبراز العناصر التشكيلية وتوفير مناظر متنوعة لإبعاد الملل.
2_ الإضاءة الصناعية:
استخدمت حديثا الميكروكمبيوتر للتحكم في شدة الإضاءة وأساليبها مع الإضاءة الطبيعية التي يستفاد منها في العرض الخارجي مع توفير إضاءات مختلفة صناعية للعنصر المعروض لإظهاره في الظلام. وقد ظهر منها أنواع هي:
_ إضاءة مباشرة علوية خارج الوحدة.
_ إضاءة مباشرة علوية داخل الوحدة.
_ إضاءة على جانبي الوحدة.

المعايير التصميمية-

المدخل:
*أن تكون البوابة واسعة ومريحة. 
*لا يقل عرضها عن 10م.
*أن يكون هناك أكثر من مدخل رئيسي ومداخل ثانوية.
-الإدارة:
مرتبطة بجميع أجزاء المعرض ارتباطا مباشرا.
وتتكون الإدارة من عدة عناصر مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض أهمها:
1-مكتب المدير العام.
2-مكتب سكرتارية.
3-مكتب نائب مدير.
4-صالة اجتماعات. 
5-مكتب مدير العلاقات العامة. 
6-مكتب مدير قسم الشئون الإدارية والمالية.
7الأمن. 
-الخدمات:
*ألا يزيد عرض الممر عن 3م.
*ألا يقل ارتفاع سقف الممرات عن 3م.
*إمكانية استخدام الأدراج في الخدمة العادية وكذلك في الهروب.
*توجيه الدورات في المكان الصحيح.
-قاعة الاستقبال:
تعتبر من العناصر المهمة في المعرض حيث أنها منطقة التحكم الرئيسية في حركة الجمهور من خلال:
*الاهتمام بالإضاءة والتهوية الجيدة
*مراعاة احتوائها على شباك تذاكر وغرفة فحص للزوار.
-قاعات العرض:
*الاهتمام بطبيعة المعروضات وطريقة عرضها مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار مجال الرؤية لدى المشاهد الذي يحتل مخروطا يحدد تقريبا بزاوية فراغية 40 درجة. 
*بهو المدخل يحتوي على الاستعلامات والأمن وكذلك على استراحة للزائرين.
-المخازن:
*تصمم المخازن لتحوي بداخلها المعدات والأدوات التي يتم استخدامها في المبنى ومن ثم يتم تخزينها.
*يجب معرفة حجم المعدات والمواد التي سوف توضع في المخازن لمعرفة احتوائها والمساحة التي ستشغلها داخل المخزن
-قسم الصيانة والترميم:
تعمل مع القسم الهندسي على إطالة عمر المبنى الزمني حيث يتم المحافظة على صلاحية المبنى من التشققات والعوامل الخارجية و عوامل الانهيار والصيانة الكاملة للمبنى


----------



## raghda omar (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا كنت عايزة اشوف افكار انشائية جديدة تغطية اسقف لفاعة مؤتمرات تسع 1000 شخص مثلا


----------



## eng nody (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع بجد افدتني جزك الله خيرا


----------



## electric power22 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

mmken talb mn el mhndseen el gd3aaaan ana 3ayz at3lm 3la ast5dam brnamg tsmeem diluxe yareet ayh 7ad 3ndoh pdf yb3toh droreeeeeee
we bparmeg twzeeeeeeee3


----------



## mohammedgaber (11 يناير 2010)

*الف الف شكر على الموضوع والمشاركة المفيدة*​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## batout (20 أكتوبر 2011)

تتخذ القاعة المؤتمرات اشكال مختلفة منها:

1- مروحي 
2- حدوة فرس 
3- مستطيله او مربعة
4- دائري او بيضوي

يجب الابتعاد عن الأشكال الدائرية والبيضوية حيث تكون مشاكلها:-

1- تكوين بؤرة صوتية داخل الصالة
2- دوران الصوت حول حوائط الصالة المستديرة
ينتج عن وجود بؤر صوتية عدم وجود توزيع متجانس للصوت وسماع مصادر صوتية خلال الصوت الأصلي

سقف القاعة :-

- التكسيرات الكثيرة تساعد على تشتيت الصوت بدلا من تجميعه في مكان واحد.
- يجب الابتعاد عن الأسقف المقعرة بسبب البؤرة الصوتية
- يجب ألا يكون السقف ناعما وموازيا للأرضية لأنه لو كانت الأرضية ناعمة أيضا فان الموجات الساكنة ستظل تتردد بين السطحين لمدة طويلة مما يخلق صدى صوتي..
كراسي القاعة : يجب أن تكون المسافة بين خلف الكرسي لخلف الكرسي من 86 سم إلى 144 سم، حيث تكون المسافة الأخيرة مناسبة للمتفرج بحيث لا يقف لتمرير متفرج آخر في نفس صف مقاعد القاعة.
ويجب أن يكون عرض الممرات عند مستوى القاعة 3 2م وفي المستويات الأخرى يكون العرض 1.5م،أما إذا كانت مساحة القاعة أكثر من 350م مربع فإنه يجب زيادة عرض الممرات بمقدار15 سم لكل 50م مربع


----------



## batout (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الجدران :-
- يجب عمل الجدران الخلفية للصالات مستقيمة وليست مقعرة
تكون جدران القاعة مصمتة تماما، ومحشوة بمواد عازلة للصوت ومكسوة بمواد مشتتة أو ماصة للصوت 
الأبواب:-
يكون عرض الأبواب بمقدار 1م لكل 100م2 من مساحة القاعة بحد أدنى، وعند مستوى القاعة يوضع بابان > 1.25م عرض، ولكن < 1.5م.
كما ولا يجب فتح الأبواب الخارجية للقاعة مباشرة على القاعة حتى لا يدخل الضوء مباشرة من الخارج ويحدث الإبهار للعين، وعلى ذلك فيجب وجود منطقة أو ممرات انتقالية بين داخل وخارج القاعة...
التهوية:-
وفي عملية التهوية داخل القاعة يكون مدخل الهواء من السقف والحوائط الجانبية ،اما مخرج الهواء فيكون من تحت مقاعد المتفرجين 
ممرات الحركة:-
أقل عرض 1.5م وقد يستعمل منحدر بدلا من السلالم في حالة فرق المستوى
السلالم:-
يجب أن تكون درجات السلالم بأقصى ارتفاع للقائمة 18.5سم وأقل عرض للنائمة 26.5سم. 
(الفراغات الملحقه بالقاعة)
1- صالة مدخل القاعة
يجب أن يخرج الجمهور من القاعة إلى صالة تفريغ تكون مساحتها ملائمة لعدد الحضور لاستيعابهم.
تتطلب مساحة قدرها 1م مربع لكل مقعد
2- صالة الجلوس
تتطلب مساحة 0.8 م مربع لكل مقعد....
4- الكافتريا
ويفضل أن تتصل بالبهو أو الردهة الرئيسية للقاعة . 
مطبخ الكافتريا.
5- صالات ال vip 
6-غرف ادارية لخدمات الاعلام.


----------



## rhrml (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الست خوخه ممكن تساعديني بالي توصلتي له عن قاعات المؤتمرات لانو مشروعي التخرجي هو قاعات مؤتمرات وعم اواجه نفس المشكله انو مافي بس عن المسارح والسينما واكون مشكورة جزيل الشكر لو استعجلتي بالرد


----------



## OMER2882007 (20 يناير 2012)

ممكن كتاب يساعدني في تصميم المسارح والمدرجااااااااااااات


----------



## banasa (3 يوليو 2013)

شكراً ....
اللًه يحفضكم ....
:20:


----------



## سامح عمارة (2 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جدا على المعلومات القيمة ...بارك الله فيكم جميعا ....شكرا شكرا


----------

